# The BTBAM megathread (The Parallax II: Future Sequence - 10.9.12)



## mithologian

As my favorite band, it saddens me not to see a thread dedicated just to them. And with Parallax 2 in the works I think its time to give this band an official thread of their own here. Hopefully I wont be the only one posting here. 

And now, on with actual BTBAM news (Yeah, i already got beaten to this but whatever)


----------



## Hybrid138

Much overdue thread! I'm super stoked! Can't wait for pre-orders to go up!


----------



## Koop

Is there seriously no BTBAM megathread?!

I can't wait for the new album!
I've been a BTBAM fan for a little over a year now. I regret not getting into them sooner!


----------



## Drakt

Seeing em with periphery supporting on october the 4th, wonder if theyll let me buy the album a few days early


----------



## mithologian

Koop said:


> Is there seriously no BTBAM megathread?!
> 
> I can't wait for the new album!
> I've been a BTBAM fan for a little over a year now. I regret not getting into them sooner!



Nope. Just random scattered threads.


----------



## fps

A band I've heard bits and pieces of and been intrigued by, without ever buying an album. So I'll probably buy this new one!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

God I hope this delivers...I was actually really disappointed in the first EP


----------



## kevdes93

colors and alaska are some of the only albums that i can still listen to from start to finish and not skip a single song


----------



## The ProfEscher

How is there not already a BTBAM thread on these boards? I live in NC and they're gigantic around here. I've seen them nine times and Summer Slaughter will make a nice, round ten. Best band.


----------



## piggins411

The ProfEscher said:


> How is there not already a BTBAM thread on these boards? I live in NC and they're gigantic around here. I've seen them nine times and Summer Slaughter will make a nice, round ten. Best band.



Damn I wish I had that kind of record with them. I've only seen them once. There's a SMALL chance I may see them on Summer Slaughter, but it's slim


----------



## mountainjam

Very excited for this. Ide be surprised if this tops paralax 1, but btbam never dissapoints. Most influential metal band in the past decade imo.


----------



## Divinehippie

My favorite band by far. So incredibly excited for this. It seems each album gets better and better. I'm buying the shit out of this when it drops.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I've been busy with Periphery II lately, but BTBAM is still my go-to favorite band of all time. Just got my VIP package for the August 5th Summer Slaughter date in Philly. BTBAM and Periphery is a double-whammy i've been hoping for for about a year now. Now I just need them co-headlining so I can get a nice long set of both  Although I saw them with AAL (missed TesseracT ) this should top that by a mile. Needless to say, i'm absolutely psyched now that they've announced the release date.


----------



## Blasphemer

So stoked about the new EP. I love BTBAM. One of my favorite bands, hands down. We even got to listen to colors at work today. Over the this sound system:




It was gorious
(sorry for the shitty picture, it's the best I could find)

BTBAM even wrote my 4 favorite measures of music, ever. The jazzy break in Foam Born part B. I've put a LOT of thought into it, and I always go back to that section. So perfect.


----------



## brutalwizard

So exited for the new album!!!


----------



## ScottyB724

Greatest. Band. Ever. 
Probably seen them upwards of 12-14 times dating back to like '04 '05. I still remember seeing them play Selkies for the first time before Alaska was even out and just being blown away, little did I know of the prog gods they would become. 

I even got to see Colors performed live in it's entirety. For me, I'm not sure what will top that. The best part was they didn't even announce it, they just started playing it and I remember being like "wow, they are opening the show with the first 3 tracks from Colors, sweet!" But they just kept playing, and finally when they were nearing the end of Viridian it dawned on me what had just transpired, and then fucking WHITE WALLS!

Stoked for this, and really stoked for Summer Slaughter.


----------



## MiPwnYew

ScottyB724 said:


> Greatest. Band. Ever.
> 
> I even got to see Colors performed live in it's entirety. For me, I'm not sure what will top that.



Agreed! I have been following them since The Silent Circus and have probably seen them the most out of any band. Seeing Colors all the way through was definitely AMAZING. They even came out and did an encore with Mordecai, Selkies, Alaska and one more that I can't remember now


----------



## piggins411

Blasphemer said:


> So stoked about the new EP. I love BTBAM. One of my favorite bands, hands down. We even got to listen to colors at work today. Over the this sound system:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was gorious
> (sorry for the shitty picture, it's the best I could find)
> 
> BTBAM even wrote my 4 favorite measures of music, ever. The jazzy break in Foam Born part B. I've put a LOT of thought into it, and I always go back to that section. So perfect.



You aren't kidding. The first time I heard it, that break ripped me 3 new assholes.Which is a good thing I guess


----------



## rug

Got into them on their first album, and had the good fortune to see them about a month later in Des Moines at the Botanical Center, playing in a lunch room. Stood about 3 feet from Paul and watched him blaze. I went to a party afterwards and just sat there, numb, at how thoroughly they destroyed. The very next day I broke out the metronome, went to 40 bpm, and broke down my technique and got rid of any bad habit I could find. Literally, I wouldn't be anywhere near the level I'm at without seeing them at that show.


----------



## Polythoral

Colors probably contains like, 8 out of my top 10 riffs/guitar melodies ever. <3


----------



## rug

Of course, without seeing that show, I probably wouldn't have developed tendonitis from years of playing 4-6 hours a day, but you win some, you lose some hahahaha.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

Dont exaggerate, this is not the "best band ever" and they are no "prog gods"


----------



## anomynous

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Dont exaggerate, this is not the "best band ever" and they are no "prog gods"


Riveting








I was at the St Louis show tonight, I guess it was the world premiere of the new song. The title began with a T, I think it was Teleportation. It was also about 10 minutes of epicness.


----------



## Aceshighhhh

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Dont exaggerate, this is not the "best band ever" and they are no "prog gods"



citation needed


----------



## jjfiegel

anomynous said:


> Riveting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the St Louis show tonight, I guess it was the world premiere of the new song. The title began with a T, I think it was Teleportation. It was also about 10 minutes of epicness.




What else did they play?


----------



## anomynous

Fossil Genera

Disease Injury Madness 

Sun of Nothing

Specular Reflection

New song (It began with a T, maybe it was Teleportation?)


2 other songs


----------



## brutalwizard

Man,
Fossil and Son of nothing would be so sick to see


----------



## CyborgSlunk

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Dont exaggerate, this is not the "best band ever" and they are no "prog gods"



They are definitely prog gods by now and "best band ever" is an opinion.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

brutalwizard said:


> Man,
> Fossil and Son of nothing would be so sick to see



Fossil live with an orchestra would be like the greatest thing ever .


----------



## brutalwizard

Sweet candy populous.....

I had to hear that song because of that post haha


----------



## iamthefonz

You guys are going to shit yourselves when you here that new song. It's pretty amazing.

I think he called it Telos? (I'm not sure...)


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I can't wait to get this album! Hoping to catch them live on one of the English dates


----------



## jjfiegel

iamthefonz said:


> You guys are going to shit yourselves when you here that new song. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> I think he called it Telos? (I'm not sure...)



Awesome.

Also, thanks anonymous for posting the songs.


----------



## Alpenglow

I'm so excited for The Parallax II, I loved the first (but hey, I also love everything they've released). Looking forward to preordering like I did last time to get the album art shirt.


----------



## jjfiegel

Here's a really shitty clip of Telos. Sounds really awesome.


----------



## themike

> Globally celebrated progressive rock / cutting-edge metal innovators *BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME* (aka *BTBAM*) has announced the name of the upcoming full-length album as *The Parallax II: Future Sequence*. The new album, which clocks in at approximately 72 minutes, will be released October 9 and features artwork from Charlotte, North Carolina artist and designer Chandler Owen (Underoath, Shai Hulud, and Hopesfall). The group - TOMMY ROGERS (vocals / keyboards), PAUL WAGGONER (guitar), DUSTIE WARING (guitar), BLAKE RICHARDSON (drums / percussion) DAN BRIGGS (bass) - are currently preparing for their direct support slot on the Summer Slaughter tour that kicks off in Los Angeles, CA at the House of Blues on Friday, July 20.
> 
> *The Parallax II: Future Sequence* was recorded at The Basement Studios in Winston-Salem, NC with longtime friend of the band and producer Jamie King. Jamie engineered, mixed and mastered *The Parallax II: Future Sequence*, which makes this the sixth release Jamie and *BTBAM* have worked together on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Regarding the concept of *The Parallax II: Future Sequence*, the new full-length album picks up where the 2011 EP, _The Parallax: Hypersleep Dialogues_, left off. "The two main characters of the story take on a journey through space and time with the unenviable task of having to cure the flaws of humanity by any means necessary. While the EP served mostly as an introduction to the characters, *Future Sequence* contains the _action_ of the story. The lyrics are written in the stream of consciousness style, which really helps to capture the perspective and emotion of the characters. We really enjoyed the challenge of writing this record, and I think we were all pleasantly surprised with how well the music and lyrics jived with one another. I couldn't be happier with how _Future Sequence_ turned out," comments guitarist Paul Waggoner.
> 
> Vocalist and keyboardist Tommy Rogers adds his thoughts on the musical direction of *The Parallax II: Future Sequence*. "This album is *BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME* on steroids. I feel like we have created an album that perfectly mirrors the band we've been trying to create since day one. An album that has sounds that will stimulate many genres and music fans alike. A conceptual journey that takes the listener to worlds that seem familiar and worlds that make you scratch your head. From start to finish this is music we want to create, not music we think people want us to create. We create songs that keep us (and hopefully you) excited about heavy music. Keep listening&#8230; something new will be there each time. Enjoy the music&#8230; we enjoyed writing it."


----------



## jjfiegel

72 minutes? 72 freaking minutes? Best BTBAM record by far.


----------



## Fiction

Take that 69 Minute Periphery!

I'm really really super excited for this, I'll go back and listen to them now and get back into my old BTBAM mode.


----------



## mithologian

jjfiegel said:


> Here's a really shitty clip of Telos. Sounds really awesome.




That clean section....


----------



## mithologian

Glorious even in this quality. Counting the days for july 31....

!


----------



## nostealbucket

Fucking fuck, I love this band. I forgot how amazing Alaska, Colors, and Great Misdirect were until a few weeks ago. The parallax took a few listens for me... I really didn't like Tommy's screaming on the ep. Just sounded like there was a lot of gunk in his throat...


----------



## Hybrid138

So no Mordecai Selkies or White Walls?


----------



## anomynous

One of the songs was White Walls


----------



## rgaRyan

I'm super stoked. Listening to Colors today, reminds me of how awesome this band is. Brutal metal riffs, followed by a piano interlude, into a Texan style hoe down. Simply stunning.


----------



## Hybrid138

Anyone know what the other song from the set was?


----------



## jjfiegel

It was apparently Decade of Statues. Also, Paul said they are playing five songs on Summer Slaughter (hour setlist). White Walls and Telos are confirmed, so Disease, Fossil, and Specular most likely make up the rest of the set.


----------



## mithologian

Hey summer slaughter attendees. Post Setlist porfavor.


----------



## Bucks

really really really looking forward to this .. need this album asap!


----------



## prh

YES album of the year potential


----------



## Hybrid138

I'm sooooo stoked. I don't know why. I finally saw them in January after being a fan since Silent Circus and I'm gonna see them again next week. I'm so excited. I want to see the Faceless and Periphery again but I'm such a BTBAM fan boy it's disgusting. I found out about bulb and periphery from the BTBAM forum...


----------



## Divinehippie

damn this album is going to be awesome! i think the acacia strain releases their new album like the day before or the day after, this year has had some pretty good albums already. can't wait super stoked on all the new music coming out \m/


----------



## mithologian

Setlist for slaughter:

White Walls 
Specular Reflection 
Telos 
Sun of Nothing 
Fossil Genera - A Feed From Cloud Mountain 

It saddens me to no end that there's no ants of the sky. Second time seeing them and still no luck.


----------



## codync

Dammit, I wish they'd stop playing White Walls. That's room for three shorter, better songs they could have.


----------



## Hybrid138

Each album, for me, really had their gem. More of Myself to Kill, Mordecai, Selkies, and White Walls. I don't know about TGMD but I personally loved Lunar Madness from the EP. As long as they play one gem, I'm stoked!


----------



## jjfiegel

I'm tired of White Walls and Disease, Injury, Madness (which thankfully they're not playing). I know they want to play the proggier stuff, but they really don't have enough material of that to keep the setlists interesting tour after tour. I don't understand how they haven't developed a severe hated for White Walls yet like they did for Selkies. They've played it more than Selkies by now.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

jjfiegel said:


> I'm tired of White Walls and Disease, Injury, Madness (which thankfully they're not playing). I know they want to play the proggier stuff, but they really don't have enough material of that to keep the setlists interesting tour after tour.



Both those songs kick ass, and I've never seen BTBAM so I'd be pumped to hear those, but I would like to hear some Silent Circus stuff and Ants of the Sky. Son of Nothing sucks balls without Ants coming in after it


----------



## Hybrid138

they did a medley on their headlining tour that was from s/t, SC, and Alaska... it was incredible!


----------



## GSingleton

I love this band and always have. I am gonna go see them and periff in louisville on august 18th.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I can't for this new album! Looking forward to seeing them at Slaughter as well, hoping they don't disappoint!


----------



## gunch

Silent Circus is still my favorite from them.


----------



## CTID

silverabyss said:


> Silent Circus is still my favorite from them.



Never in my life have I heard this from _anyone_.


----------



## jjfiegel

Here's a good quality video of Telos:


----------



## gunch

CTID said:


> Never in my life have I heard this from _anyone_.



I'm a riff man, not a wheedlie man.



@1:12


----------



## codync

Camilla Rhodes, Destructo Spin, Aesthetic, basically every song on TSC has riffs for days.


----------



## Fiction

Telos is the greatest song i've ever heard.

I'm sold on the album.


----------



## TheBotquax

BTBAM, periphery, veil of maya, AND the faceless on august 8th. If they play selkies I'm not gonna be able to contain myself


----------



## JosephAOI

GSingleton said:


> I love this band and always have. I am gonna go see them and periff in louisville on august 18th.



See you there!


----------



## mithologian

silverabyss said:


> I'm a riff man, not a wheedlie man.



Implying that averything after silent circus had no memorable riffs?


----------



## Aceshighhhh

mithologian said:


> Implying that averything after silent circus had no memorable riffs?


 
They did, but the later stuff just doesn't have that raw and aggressive aspect that TSC had.


----------



## Hybrid138

I used to go to the BTBAM forum and most people liked s/t the best followed by silent circus. There was a lot of Alaska hate when it came out. Colors really split the fans up.


----------



## GSingleton

Colors is my fav and followed them since the silent circus


----------



## CTID

Colors is definitely my favorite, followed by Alaska, with The Silent Circus being not only my least favorite by them, but being one of my least favorite albums ever. I fucking hated it, with the exceptions of Mordecai and Ad a dglmut.


----------



## TheSilentWater

'nother good clip of telos:

Am I the only one that thinks Dan's new hairstyle looks freakin' rad? haha
EDIT: also, mine is the unpopular opinion that The Great Misdirect is their best album


----------



## brutalwizard

The great misdirect is my fav also


----------



## jjfiegel

The Parallax is my favorite. Given what Telos sounds like, Part II will probably top it.


----------



## CTID

TheSilentWater said:


> EDIT: also, mine is the unpopular opinion that The Great Misdirect is their best album



I fucking loved The Great Misdirect, I just loved Alaska and Colors even more.


----------



## rgaRyan

I never really gave The Great Misdirect a good listen, so my faves are Colors and The Parallax EP.


----------



## GTailly

Awesome new stuff!


----------



## GTailly

Sorry for double post. Did not see this was moved.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME | The Parallax II: Future Sequence

Telos is up....Holy balls Tommy stepped his game up


----------



## NSXTypeZero

wow, so nice to hear a studio version of that song Telos... that shit KNOCKS


----------



## DLG

very good stuff


----------



## Polythoral

Youtube link for people lazy like me:


----------



## Hybrid138

I agree that Tommy stepped it up. Lately, his growls had been kind weak compared to past releases but at least on this song there is some diversity in the growls.


----------



## piggins411

Tracklisting for the new album:

01. Goodbye to Everything
02. Astral Body
03. Lay Your Ghosts to Rest
04. Autumn
05. Extremophile Elite
06. Parallax
07. The Black Box
08. Telos
09. Bloom
10. Melting City
11. Silent Flight Parliament
12. Goodbye to Everything Reprise


----------



## Hybrid138

There weren't any studio videos were there?


----------



## Polythoral

piggins411 said:


> Tracklisting for the new album:
> 
> 01. Goodbye to Everything
> 02. Astral Body
> 03. Lay Your Ghosts to Rest
> 04. Autumn
> 05. Extremophile Elite
> 06. Parallax
> 07. The Black Box
> 08. Telos
> 09. Bloom
> 10. Melting City
> 11. Silent Flight Parliament
> 12. Goodbye to Everything Reprise



Well, must be 120+ minutes then.


----------



## DANiMALxMD

BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME | The Parallax II: Future Sequence

One of the pre-order packages includes a SPACE SUIT. Best pre-order package in history. Im sold.


----------



## nostealbucket

I loved Colors. The Great Misdirect was really good once I gave it a few listens.

I'm loving this new song. Parallax 1 took a ton of listens to get used to... But this new song... it has a very different feel and-


*HOLY FUCK THEY'RE SELLING A FUCKING SPACESUIT?!!? BTBAMGASM*

and astronaut ice cream? holy fuck.


----------



## piggins411

Polythoral said:


> Well, must be 120+ minutes then.




I think I saw 72 minutes


----------



## Polythoral

piggins411 said:


> I think I saw 72 minutes



Yeah, I just seen.  (making a sad face about 72 minutes, I'm a terrible person)

also spacesuits. &#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## gunshow86de

I'm preordering the spacesuit because; 1. it's awesome 2. easy Halloween costume for people like me who always forget to plan ahead.


----------



## ScottyB724

I don't even have second thoughts. The second I get paid this week I'm buying that $150 package, FUCKING BTBAM SPACESUIT ! Halloween will be fun as a drunken metal astronaut.


----------



## Don Vito

Spacesuit? meh

FREEZE DRIED ICE CREAM HOLY FUCK PRE ORDEREDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sikthness

Hybrid138 said:


> I agree that Tommy stepped it up. Lately, his growls had been kind weak compared to past releases but at least on this song there is some diversity in the growls.



his growls have always been and probably always will be garbage in my opinion. Luckily I really love the cleans he has been producing lately. And really like the new song, very excited for this.


----------



## MiPwnYew

New songs sounds wonderful. I'm pretty excited for this cd


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New song is awesome

I can't wait to see how many people are dressed in the Spacesuit on their next tour and thats a lot of tracks for a BTBAM album.


----------



## beneharris

thats certainly the most creative preorder i've ever seen. i'll give them props for that 

new song is awesome, too


----------



## brutalwizard




----------



## gunshow86de

And Spacesuit is ordered!


----------



## mithologian

Sikthness said:


> his growls have always been and probably always will be garbage in my opinion. Luckily I really love the cleans he has been producing lately. And really like the new song, very excited for this.



I used to hate his harsh vocals to the point where I didnt listen to the band. Once i got hooked on colors they started growing on me. Oddly enough, if any other band's growls sounded like this id hate them. On the flip side, BTBAM would sound weird to me with any other kinds of screams now


----------



## DLG

space ice cream sounds like it would be awesome but it's definitely terrible. I had it on an school field trip once when I was a tyke and I still remember the powdery taste quite vividly.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Damn so people are actually buying the suit? I was really interested then saw the price tag which sucks balls. I love cool preorder shit but I'm not THAT huge of a fan lol, not $100 worth


----------



## nostealbucket

mithologian said:


> I used to hate his harsh vocals to the point where I didnt listen to the band. Once i got hooked on colors they started growing on me. Oddly enough, if any other band's growls sounded like this id hate them. On the flip side, BTBAM would sound weird to me with any other kinds of screams now



Yeah on the self titled and the silent circus... I really dont like those screams or growls at all... Alaska made it sound like Tommy got screaming lessons


----------



## gunshow86de

RagtimeDandy said:


> Damn so people are actually buying the suit? I was really interested then saw the price tag which sucks balls. I love cool preorder shit but I'm not THAT huge of a fan lol, not $100 worth



Yeah, well, I'm not too good with money (see my many for sale threads).


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Went through the preorder to for a cd and t-shirt, Postage comes to almost double the price of the actual item. No way jose


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah, I really like the $60 bundle, but shipping is $15. Ugh.


----------



## The ProfEscher

Tommy is a fucking maniac in the section that starts at 7:20.


----------



## Sikthness

mithologian said:


> I used to hate his harsh vocals to the point where I didnt listen to the band. Once i got hooked on colors they started growing on me. Oddly enough, if any other band's growls sounded like this id hate them. On the flip side, BTBAM would sound weird to me with any other kinds of screams now



overall he has really improved the second half of their career. But yeah early on his vocals were almost a killer for this band. I still dont like his harsh vocals, but like many Im used to it by now and doesnt bother me, they just dont do anything for me. Also, Wuh-lask-uh!!! Wuh-laskaaah


----------



## piggins411

Sikthness said:


> overall he has really improved the second half of their career. But yeah early on his vocals were almost a killer for this band. I still dont like his harsh vocals, but like many Im used to it by now and doesnt bother me, they just dont do anything for me. Also, Wuh-lask-uh!!! Wuh-laskaaah




Haha. I used to think that the part of Alaska where he says "creepy" a bunch of times was "gravy" instead. GRAAAAVY YES GRAAAAVY


----------



## mithologian

This is a very interesting read. I just gained much more respect for BTBAM because of this. I need to start looking at their lyrics more carefully.

*prognotes: Between the Buried and Me&#8217;s The Parallax [Part I: Introduction] - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I thought I'd add my input to the discussion about his vocals. I think his growls have definitely improved since The Silent Circus, but they're still extremely monotonous. I also wish that he just straight up sang more, he has a beautiful voice but we don't seem to hear it enough. I get that they must want a contrast between the harsh and the soft, but I think in comparison to the crafting of the riffs, the vocals let the music down in some ways. I'm not saying he's a bad vocalist, but I think he can use the tools he's been given to a greater extent.


----------



## nostealbucket

Sikthness said:


> Also, Wuh-lask-uh!!! Wuh-laskaaah



Lets also never forget " SILANNNNNNNNNCE" and from autodidact "WOBWOB A BREEBREE AAAAAA"

EDIT: and also "WOOSER! WOOSANG!!!! WOOOOOST!!!"


----------



## rgaRyan

That's what's amazing about his vocals. You can't understand a fucking thing he says, but when you read the lyrics, it's like a revelation!


----------



## Riffer

mithologian said:


> This is a very interesting read. I just gained much more respect for BTBAM because of this. I need to start looking at their lyrics more carefully.
> 
> *prognotes: Between the Buried and Mes The Parallax [Part I: Introduction] - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


 Holy shit! Now I need to listen to these songs again since they have a whole concept going on with them. Awesome stuff. I always wanted to write a concept album but split it into 2 parts and have themes that tie into each other both musically and lyrically. Reading that article might have given me the kickstart I needed.


----------



## jjfiegel

I've never had a problem with his voice, frankly, I love it. I haven't heard another vocalist like him (not saying that's a good thing, but unique vocalists get added points in my book). I couldn't imagine BTBAM with a different vocalist.

Also, the whole "wahlaska / wobsession" thing is mainly to make the words easier to say.


----------



## nostealbucket

mithologian said:


> This is a very interesting read. I just gained much more respect for BTBAM because of this. I need to start looking at their lyrics more carefully.
> 
> *prognotes: Between the Buried and Mes The Parallax [Part I: Introduction] - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



I've actually been noticing reoccurring themes in their lyrics lately, especially since this came around. Shevanel cut a flip, Mordecai (Day 1, Day 2), and a few other songs that have a lot to do with people talking too much, sleep, or dreams all seem to fit really well with Prospect B. 
Sun of Nothing and Swim to the Moon are the only songs that really fit well with Prospect A, unless you count the multiple songs about corruption, materialism, commercialism, etc... but those aren't specific enough to be about a single character...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

My friend/former co-guitarist and I are getting the spaceman preorders.

Excitemode activate, prepare for offblast!


----------



## The ProfEscher

nostealbucket said:


> Sun of Nothing and Swim to the Moon are the only songs that really fit well with Prospect A, unless you count the multiple songs about corruption, materialism, commercialism, etc... but those aren't specific enough to be about a single character...


Ants of the Sky?


----------



## rug

Goddamn I love concept albums. Can't wait for this.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Wow...that was a mindfuck. I've never realized just how far back the Prospects reach. I'm loving Telos, but the first growls in the beginning are so muffled for some reason, i'm not sure what happened there. Otherwise I can't nitpick anything about the production. That key groove is sooooo tasty 

EDIT: Edited back out


----------



## mithologian

Saw BTBAM last night. All the bands where spectacular. But BTBAM took my breath away. I dont understand why people claim its so boring to see them live. I was pumped from the very beginning to the last note. Best show Ive been to so far. The only way they could top that performance would be with ants of the sky in the setlist.

Some footage form the epic show.


----------



## brutalwizard

*prognotes: Between the Buried and Me&#8217;s The Parallax [Part II: Hypersleep Dialogues] - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Djent

The Parallax II: Future Sequence: Between The Buried And Me: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads

Samples are up!


----------



## brutalwizard

I need this album.


----------



## jjfiegel

Goodbye to Everything sounds like it belongs on Pulse.

What the fuck Bloom?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

jjfiegel said:


> Goodbye to Everything sounds like it belongs on Pulse.
> 
> What the fuck Bloom?



This being the first thing I read when I opened the thread made me also piss myself with excitement, I thought it somehow had leaked like 3 months early 

I really hope this album delivers. Seeing them live re-confirmed why I listened to them exclusively for like a year straight - so much god damn talent in one place!  Also: YOU CAN'T PLAY SUN OF NOTHING AND NOT PLAY AT LEAST THE FIRST 2 MINUTES OF ANTS OF THE SKY. THIS IS HERESY BTBAM, HERESY!!! 

I was a bit disappointed after the EP. I liked the songs and all, but something about it didn't strike that chord for me like Colors or the Great Misdirect did. It seemed almost rehashed and stale...but if Telos is any indication of where they're going, I'm pretty excited


----------



## mithologian

RagtimeDandy said:


> YOU CAN'T PLAY SUN OF NOTHING AND NOT PLAY AT LEAST THE FIRST 2 MINUTES OF ANTS OF THE SKY. THIS IS HERESY BTBAM, HERESY!!!



THIS. I knew the setlist already but then the sweeps from ants began I jumped from excitement. Then when they stopped I began to weep...


----------



## piggins411

I hope this album turns out to be weird as shit


----------



## Into Obsidian

Dude "Bloom" sounds awesome, whos with a brotha??


----------



## JonteJH

Needs moar bungle


----------



## Koop

Into Obsidian said:


> Dude "Bloom" sounds awesome, whos with a brotha??



I am! Holy shit!!


----------



## mountainjam

Just heard telos on xm...pretty awesome damn track. Also stunned to hear btbam on the radio, def a first.


----------



## jjfiegel

I heard Obfuscation once on the radio. It was rad.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

mithologian said:


> This is a very interesting read. I just gained much more respect for BTBAM because of this. I need to start looking at their lyrics more carefully.
> 
> *prognotes: Between the Buried and Mes The Parallax [Part I: Introduction] - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



Outstanding! So interesting, would love to see a movie of this! They ruined the plot twist too early though.


----------



## brutalwizard

mountainjam said:


> Just heard telos on xm...pretty awesome damn track. Also stunned to hear btbam on the radio, def a first.



I started listening to BTBAM cause I heard them on sirius xm radio.


----------



## jordanky

jjfiegel said:


> Goodbye to Everything sounds like it belongs on Pulse.
> 
> What the fuck Bloom?



Goodbye to Everything sounds Queen as fuck!

Bloom = Red Hot Chili Peppers on acid.

In my own opinion, that is.


----------



## Fiction

I'm waiting until thr CD is out after Telos, so no samples but you guys are making me excited as fuck.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I just listened to the 30 second preview for Goodbye to Everything, reminds me of The Beatles in some respects. Awesome.


----------



## nostealbucket

I have a major btbamboner right now. Holy shit this stuff sounds good...


----------



## Uncreative123

We listened to the whole album last week. I'm not a huge fan of BTBAM to begin with so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt. My other guitar player is a pretty big fan and he seemed to dig it, but I didn't really enjoy any of it. Some of it just really rubbed me the wrong way. There's some song with almost a surf music type section to it. I just can't get into that. Sounds like most of their other stuff to me. BTBAM fans will probably be stoked.


----------



## jjfiegel

How did you get to listen to it?


----------



## mithologian

Uncreative123 said:


> Sounds like most of their other stuff to me.



BTBAM sounding like BTBAM? Sounds good to me


----------



## Uncreative123

jjfiegel said:


> How did you get to listen to it?




Navene had it. He's pretty tight with the BTBAM guys.


----------



## jjfiegel

Cool man. I'm jelly.


----------



## DLG

piggins411 said:


> I hope this album turns out to be weird as shit





they've perfected their sound, i really think they need to take it into weirder/proggier territories to keep it fresh. I would also encourage a lot more clean singing.


----------



## brynotherhino

Honestly, I think I am more excited for my space suit than the album haha


----------



## Sikthness

DLG said:


> they've perfected their sound, i really think they need to take it into weirder/proggier territories to keep it fresh. I would also encourage a lot more clean singing.



Definitely need more clean singing. Id like that to go weirder/proggier, but not in the stupid way they occasionally do (horse neighing), or just a random part seemingly wedged into a song.


----------



## mithologian

Sikthness said:


> Definitely need more clean singing. Id like that to go weirder/proggier, but not in the stupid way they occasionally do (horse neighing), or just a random part seemingly wedged into a song.



This can be dangerous to bands. Opeth, cynic, the contortionist, and the faceless, to name a few bands, have done monumental changes to their overall sound in their most recent releases. Even after some time I'm still not sure how to feel exactly about their change. I hope the same doesnt happen to BTBAM.


----------



## Fiction

I thought the 'horse neigh' in 'Disease..' was brilliant.


----------



## jjfiegel

The clean section in Telos is one of the best they've ever done. I assume the rest of the album will be on a similar level.


----------



## brutalwizard

EXCLUSIVE BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME &#8220;THE MAKING OF THE PARALLAX II&#8221; VIDEO: PRE-PRODUCTION | MetalSucks


----------



## mondertonian

brutalwizard said:


> EXCLUSIVE BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME THE MAKING OF THE PARALLAX II VIDEO: PRE-PRODUCTION | MetalSucks



Color me stoked. They're all so good. Fuckin' Dan Briggs.


----------



## MiPwnYew




----------



## Skyblue

It's really weird with me and BTBAM- some days I completely dig their stuff, other days I can't connect to it, and it just sounds un-coherent... Though it usually only happens with Colors and their latest EP, The Great Misdirect is much easier... 

Definitely looking forward to this one, anyway~


----------



## Bauer91




----------



## CloudAC

The Great Misdirect gives me goosebumps every time, especially the end section of Obfuscation, amazing band.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

The fuzz guitar and brass section that Paul's tracking at 1:48 is too awesome!


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

haha that parts cool, it made me laugh


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I can't enough of this band. Jamming some Alaska right now!


----------



## Big Muff Pi

If it's as good as Alaska, I'll cry tears of joy


----------



## themike

I wish they'd stop recording with Jamie King - great guy and a great producer but his productions are not at the level BTBAM need to be at in my opinion...


----------



## The ProfEscher

That doesn't make much sense. They've recorded every album except Hypersleep Dialogues with him (as far as I know, I'm not as sure about the S/T and Silent Circus but Alaska, Colors, and The Great Misdirect were recorded with him) and I believe they've stated that they practically consider him the sixth member of the band.

Also I think his production jobs sound fine, but then the production of an album isn't too high up on the list of things I listen for.


----------



## themike

The ProfEscher said:


> That doesn't make much sense. They've recorded every album except Hypersleep Dialogues with him (as far as I know, I'm not as sure about the S/T and Silent Circus but Alaska, Colors, and The Great Misdirect were recorded with him) and I believe they've stated that they practically consider him the sixth member of the band.
> 
> Also I think his production jobs sound fine, but then the production of an album isn't too high up on the list of things I listen for.



It doesn't have to make sense to you, that's why it's not your opinion but mine  

Like I said he's a great guy and obviously makes them comfortable, but I am not a huge fan of his productions as of late.


----------



## Opion

I can see where you're getting at th3m1ke - BTBAM's production can sometimes sound a little dry. But then I remember stuff off of Colors and remember just how layered and awesome they can sound. It is kinda refreshing that their mix is not overly squashed and horribly over-compressed like a lot of bands are sounding these days, but I can see where you're getting out.

On topic, can't wait for this album to be in my hands. Telos sounded pretty fraking good live.


----------



## Divinehippie

i pre-ordered this (along with new Danza and Acacia Strain) and CAN'T FUCKING WAIT> this is seriously my favorite band and i've been pretty good about not ruining it for myself yet. I'ma listen to he whole thing in order once it gets here but it's really tempting just to go and listen to the tracks or find a leaked version till my pre order comes. from what i'm reading though it looks like it'll be worth the wait. hopefully these next few weeks pass quick, i'm not sure how much longer i can hold out haha xD!


----------



## brutalwizard

Any updates on the articles about lyric interpretations?


----------



## technomancer

*Just a reminder guys we don't discuss pirated albums here. So next post discussing something that isn't released yet will get you a nap*


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The ProfEscher said:


> That doesn't make much sense. They've recorded every album except Hypersleep Dialogues with him (as far as I know, I'm not as sure about the S/T and Silent Circus but Alaska, Colors, and The Great Misdirect were recorded with him) and I believe they've stated that they practically consider him the sixth member of the band.
> 
> Also I think his production jobs sound fine, but then the production of an album isn't too high up on the list of things I listen for.



This, BTBAM without Jamie King is like Converge without Kurt's production style: it's not the same band


----------



## jjfiegel

I'm not sure who they would get in his place. And, the other great thing about Jamie is that he encourages them to be weird. That's worth keeping him.


----------



## themike

RagtimeDandy said:


> This, BTBAM without Jamie King is like Converge without Kurt's production style: it's not the same band


 
Really? Because I am pretty sure that their EP sounds just as good if not better and was not produced by Jamie. Just throwing that out there


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I never disliked their production, it always seemed to fit them in my opinion. Granted the Parallax I did sound better, i don't have anything against Jamie. They definitely could sound a lot more "huge" though.


----------



## Mwoit

I don't mind Jamie's production, but the one main gripe I have is that kick. I find it too plasticky for my taste.


----------



## kcyrowolf




----------



## bhakan

^


technomancer said:


> *Just a reminder guys we don't discuss pirated albums here. So next post discussing something that isn't released yet will get you a nap*


----------



## kcyrowolf

Haven't been through the whole thread, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## petereanima

new video online:

Alternative Press | APTV | Video Premiere: Between The Buried And Me, "Astral Body"


----------



## MartinMTL

AAAHHHHHHHH. I can't wait to get home and listen. Their latest studio update video got me very excited. This is going to be a damn good album.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

The video is amazing! The song is also very good, though I feel as if it verges on spending too much time having twiddly twiddly riffs and inventive song writing. That may be a strange criticism to some of you, but sometimes too much aggro and dissonance can make a song hard to listen to, imo. At least they make up for it in typical BtBaM style...


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

I didn't actually like the video. Some of the visuals were kind of cool but as a whole I felt it was a bit stupid.


----------



## Mwoit

This song is bad ass.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Song is sick.. Dont click with the vid though.. 

Cant wait for the release, telos is fucking rad.. So stoked to be seeing them in november down here with AAL.. First time for both on them in NZ.. Its going to be a fucking killer show man , and it hasnt even sold out weirdly enough 

On a side note I don't understand the hate for white walls earlier on in the thread.. Its one of my favorites along with the whole of colours, however i have not been subjected to it live over and over again..


----------



## brutalwizard

I thought the video was neat.


----------



## sage

dafuq did I just watch?


----------



## Mexi

I thought the video was unique and refreshing given metal's taste for warehouse-themed videos.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Eeeeh really not a fan of "Astral Body". The whole song lacks resolution imo. The riffs don't flow together plus they just keep going for about 16 bars too long then they suddenly change.

Cool idea for a video though.


----------



## TIBrent

Telos still the best track on the new album IMO
-Brent


----------



## Hybrid138

I prefer this to Telos but I feel like the harsh vocals sound forced or out of place sometimes.


----------



## MartinMTL

Yeah, I too feel that I prefer Telos. I don't dislike the song (the guitar sections are incredible), but as a whole there is nothing too special for me here. THis doesn't change anything for me though. I don't think I have ever been this excited for an album before.


----------



## kung_fu

Metal_Webb said:


> Eeeeh really not a fan of "Astral Body". The whole song lacks resolution imo. The riffs don't flow together plus they just keep going for about 16 bars too long then they suddenly change.
> 
> Cool idea for a video though.



This is basically my first impression as well.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I kind of agree with some of you about the production. I bet Adam D. or Andy Sneap could make one of their albums sound epic. Parallax I sounded good, but the drums sounded like crap IMO.


----------



## piggins411

Review of the new album. They have good things to say:

Between the Buried and Me - The Parallax II: Future Sequence - Album Review - AbsolutePunk.net


----------



## Bauer91

Bohemian Rhapsody and Mordecai back to back


----------



## Tang

WHAMMO BAMMO! (capS) Paul, Dustie, and Dan play through Telos. Really dig how Dan manipulates the delay in the beginning of the bridge.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Any chance of a setlist from someone??


----------



## Bauer91

Spoiler



White Walls 
Astral Body 
Lay Your Ghosts to Rest 
Sun of Nothing 
Disease, Injury, Madness 
Telos 
Fossil Genera - A Feed From Cloud Mountain 

Encore:
Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen cover)
Mordecai


----------



## Mwoit

BTBAM were sick. Dan Briggs is my new god.


----------



## petereanima

Holy shit dat setlist...

Tough decision - BTBAM or Panzerballett...both already seen live, both amazingly good...but that setlist, esp. the encore...


----------



## Riffer

I got both Dustie's and Paul's videos to start at the same time so I can watch them play the song in unison. Fucking killer!


----------



## JonteJH

whaaat, did they replace Telos?


----------



## nostealbucket

JonteJH said:


> whaaat, did they replace Telos?



no


----------



## JonteJH

"White Walls 
Astral Body 
Lay Your Ghosts to Rest 
Sun of Nothing 
Disease, Injury, Madness 
Fossil Genera - A Feed From Cloud Mountain 
Encore:
Bohemian Rhapsody 
Mordecai "

Between the Buried and Me Concert Setlist at O2 Academy 2, Newcastle upon Tyne on October 4, 2012 | setlist.fm


nvm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUHd9Ulvt6Y&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Strigiformes

I have seen all ... How did they manage to link seven albums all in this epic opus?


----------



## Ralyks

I want video of that Queen cover! Stat!

EDIT: NVM, need to ready earlier in the thread...


----------



## Maggai

I have listened to The Great Misdirect several times every day for the last week.

What an insanely good album.


----------



## nostealbucket

Well. New albums out....


*HOLY FUCK ITS AMAZING* (boner)
I like it more than colors............


----------



## piggins411

^ It really is fucking spectacular in my opinion.


----------



## CloudAC

its out? YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Blasphemer

5:44 in Lay Your Ghosts to Die: SURFS UP!


----------



## brutalwizard

I really love this album. 

Very possibly my favorite BTBAM release.


----------



## mithologian

Look at what came in the mail....


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'm only just now starting to digest the music but I'm already sure this is my favorite album yet. Absolutely phenomenal first impression.


----------



## Cdub

I think it was track 3 (not sure yet because they all flow into one)
I said, "is that a forking banjo in the mix?"
I don't know how any single band can be so epic either.


----------



## The Rastatute

Why do I enjoy bloom so much?


----------



## brutalwizard

Just finished Both the hypersleep dialogues and Future sequence in one sitting for the first time. This Story in its musical form has blown my mind beyond any other album or musical statement I have heard before.


----------



## jaketheripper

Blasphemer said:


> 1:17 in Bloom: SURFS UP!


FTFY 

Also, Lay your Ghosts to *Rest.

*Not tryin to be a dick or anything! Just saying. haha


----------



## piggins411

The Rastatute said:


> Why do I enjoy bloom so much?



Because Bloom is the bee's knees. Also...


JET PROPULSION DISENGAAAAAAGE! DANCING TOWARDS OUR FUTUUUUUURREE! A FUTURE WORTH NOTHIIIIIIINNNGG! A FUTURE TORWARDS NOTHIIIIIIIIIINNG!


----------



## nostealbucket

piggins411 said:


> ^ It really is fucking spectacular in my opinion.



Best btbam album.
Love the stranger parts!!


----------



## Cnev

Absolutely stunning album!


----------



## Hybrid138

Love it! More than Colors... too soon to say


----------



## bhakan

So far, I think this is shaping up to be my favorite BTBAM album, even over Colors, it is just all around awesome.


----------



## Divinehippie

mithologian said:


> Look at what came in the mail....


 mine should be here tomorrow! i'ma die of anticipation haha. i can't fucking wait to have that thing in my hot little hands. just gota make it through a 12 hour shift and sleep (lol), then when i wake up tomorrow evening it should be here on me doorstep xD!


----------



## ScottyB724

Got my vinyl and stuff yesterday, the nasa flag is bomb. Been listening since the leak, and I do think it tops Colors as my favorite BTBAM album. 

Pretty cool that the voiceover on the track 'Parallax' was done by Amos Williams of TesseracT.


----------



## gunshow86de

Got my spacesuit today!  Oh yeah, and the CD too.

Gonna rock both of them all night whilst I cram for this mid-term.


----------



## TheManWhoWalksAlone

Extremophile Elite, that Phrygian Dominant riff towards the end......holy fucking shit. Melting City, those beautiful chords built around the vocal melody over that sweet bass line towards the end captures something I cannot explain in words. The Paralax II in my opinion, is the best album of 2012, and probably one of the best albums I've ever heard.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

What a beautiful, stunning, great, awesome, exeptional, suprising... album. There are no words to describe the quality of this, BTBAM once again does the impossible.


----------



## HK_Derek

There's a lot of really brilliant stuff going on here musically, but the vocalist still keeps me from getting all the way into the band. Too much monotone raaaawrrrr, and he doesn't have Jens' sense of rhythm.

I'd pay good money for an instrumental version of this disc.. have they ever been known to do that?


----------



## jjfiegel

Alaska is the only album to have an instrumental version (and even then it didn't include all the tracks) and I'm not sure how official that release is. You either take Tommy for what he does (I think he's one of the more talented vocalists in metal) or don't.


----------



## HK_Derek

Cool, thanks.. I'll have to try and hunt that down.

I like his singing quite a bit, and he's certainly got attitude & conviction, but something about his screaming/growling parts just sound a bit like he's madly flailing without a plan or much attention to the riff underneath. I seem to remember him having good pitch live, as well.

Funny, it's a "7 string guitar" forum, yet nothing polarized people around here quite like vocalists!


----------



## kcyrowolf

I was so worried that Hypersleep Dialogues was marking BTBAM's peak, as that is their only release that didn't really do it for me. But oh my god, how they delivered with Parallax II...astonishing. I've been spinning this album (way too much) for a few weeks and I feel it is easily their best work, on a compositional and performance level.

I just don't understand how the band still continue to progress, even after so many great releases.


----------



## brutalwizard

Found this in the bio section here BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME | The Parallax II: Future Sequence 

"With plans to play Parallax II in its entirety on forthcoming tours, the band hope this album introduces new fans to their music, yet they maintain the humble aspirations that have always driven them."

I want to see it in its entirety.


----------



## ScottyB724

^ When they did one of those live questionnaire things on reddit a few weeks back someone asked if they ever plan to play Parallax parts 1 and 2 together live... and tommy said yes !


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I had my doubts (I thought Hypersleep Dialogues was good but didn't hold my attention for too long) but daaaaaaaaaaaaamn, this album rocks! The ending of Silent Flight Parliament combined with the Goodbye to Everything Reprise verges on sounding genuine in it's emotion, a perfect summation to such an epic story.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Got to really dig into this album today and its awesome. Loving all the key/synth bits and Tommy's vocal range has gotten a lot wider and more obscure.


----------



## bulb

Chillin here with P-Wags reading through the thread with him, he is pleased that so many people are enjoying the record. Your god hath spoken.


----------



## Pushingink

Well you tell P-wags that as a die hard fan since The Silent Circus,


----------



## metal_sam14

This album blows my dick off in the best possible way. Colors has been topped!


----------



## Metalus

Watching Colors live in its entirety a few years ago was one of the most epic musical things I had ever seen...

Watching Parallax live in its entirety would be just as epic. *crosses fingers for tour through South FL*


----------



## TheSilentWater

I'm a lazy butt who can't be arsed to look through the thread, but was anyone else blown away by the way the lyrics tie everything up?
Like


Spoiler



the fact that the night owl(s) are revealed to be a part of the Parallax universe? Fossil Genera is one of my favourite BTBAM tracks in terms of its concept, so I was way stoked about that. This album basically brings together characters and ideas from 4 of their previous releases. The prog/sci-fi nerd in me absolutely adores it.
Not to mention the musical themes that reoccur throughout. Definitely one of my favourite BTBAM albums now I've had some time with it.


----------



## ROAR

Can't stop listening.
Every new album becomes my favorite!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

New Album is just stunning....

Bulb get P-Wags signed up for SSrg!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Pushingink said:


> Well you tell P-wags that as a die hard fan since The Silent Circus,


Same here, the whole thing.

Got into BTBAM really hard around the release of The Silent Circus. Tried to get all my metal loving friends into it but they were more into thrash or melodeath.

When Alaska came out, my mind was blown again and after Colors I was unsure if my mind could ever be blown again or if I would enter every album from there on out with my mind pre-blown.

That kinda happened with The Great Misdirect and Parallax 1 but this album is simply amazing.

Thank you BTBAM for staying one of my all time favorite bands!


----------



## Hybrid138

The first time I ever heard of bulb or Periphery was from the BTBAM forum... I haven't been there in a while but I'm sure bulb thinks it's a great honor to tour with BTBAM. 

I too hope Paul and Dustie would join SS.org.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Tom Jones dancing to Between the Buried and Me - YouTube


----------



## frogunrua

This album has earned the best album of the year title imo.


----------



## Rypac

So much love for this album. Can't wait to pick it up in a few days.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

As with basically every BTBAM album, I'll be able to comprehend it in 2-3 months


----------



## TheBloodstained

So... I recorded this yesterday:


----------



## Djent

#22 on the US charts, 17,000 copies sold in the first week!

Between The Buried And Me Parallax II sales debut | Lambgoat


----------



## Onegunsolution

I get sad when BTBAM songs end


----------



## The Oscillator

Just saw these guys at summer slaughter not too long ago! They killed it. I'm not going to lie, I'm slightly disappointed with their new album. It was catchy to me the first three times around but it just doesn't have the amazing build ups all the way through it like they use too on previous albums. But these guys are still awesome, they are my favorite band alongside of The Contortionist!


----------



## brutalwizard

Need tabs for all the tunes right meow


----------



## aeliott

Paralax II is frickin' awesome. Especially Lay Your Ghosts To Rest and Telos. Definitely their best release since Colors. As much as I hate to be "that guy" I've actually been very...iffy about their stuff post Colors. It's brilliant, don't get me wrong, but I found it a lot harder to digest, especially Misdirect, and even when I'm giving it my fullest attention I can't say I dig it as much as albums 1-4. BUT, as I said, it's all great stuff. They're absolutely astounding at what they do both in studio and on-stage. Silent Circus was a large part of the soundtrack of my teens, ha. Mordecai, Lost Perfection, Ad a Dglgmut, Aesthetic. It's pretty special to me.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

Mordecai Lyric Meaning - Between the Buried and Me Meanings

Tommy left a comment on page 3, pretty nice reading. I remember flicking through some of the song lyrics on Song Meanings and I believe he also commented on Ad a Dglgmut and possibly some others. I've heard him get criticism from some people, but he has good intent and hidden meanings with his lyrics for sure.


----------



## petereanima

Tonight live in Vienna.


----------



## Dropsonic

petereanima said:


> Tonight live in Vienna.


Enjoy it man. I saw them in Hamburg, and all three bands performance was beyond incredible!


----------



## Bauer91

petereanima said:


> Tonight live in Vienna.



I really wanted to travel to Vienna again to see BTBAM like I did last year when they were on their first European headlining tour but sadly I couldn't afford it this time. Would've been amazing to hear them play some The Parallax II songs which I consider to be some of their finest material to date and I've grown really fond of Periphery recently so this is a fantastic tour for my taste...

Anyway I'm sure it'll be amazing and you'll... have a blast!


----------



## CyborgSlunk

One of my favourite moments of the album is the clarinet solo in Melting City. So unexpected, so great .


----------



## nostealbucket

I noticed something today.....

In the Great Misdirect-
"The night owl speaks overhead:
The apocalypse (at least our apocalypse) will happen sooner than we think if we don't read the journals our station has prepared for you all.
We call ourselves the "night owls"." - Fossil Genera

And Parallax 2 frequently mentions this "Night Owl" and "I see all. I hear all."
Now the antagonist in the concept is clear...

You could say there is a theme in the Great Misdirect's lyrics: Fossil Genera --> Disease Injury Madness --> Desert of Song (?)------> Mirrors (possibly) --> Swim to the Moon (possibly).


----------



## Doug N

Damn man, this is a killer band. I've never been interested in listening to them (for some unknown reason) but I decided to read through the last few pages of this thread and I got interested. Downloaded Parallax II last night and I'm very impressed. Now I guess I need to go back and work my way through the catalogue. 

One more great band I've discovered through ss.org.


----------



## aeliott

nostealbucket said:


> I noticed something today.....
> 
> In the Great Misdirect-
> "The night owl speaks overhead:
> The apocalypse (at least our apocalypse) will happen sooner than we think if we don't read the journals our station has prepared for you all.
> We call ourselves the "night owls"." - Fossil Genera
> 
> And Parallax 2 frequently mentions this "Night Owl" and "I see all. I hear all."
> Now the antagonist in the concept is clear...
> 
> You could say there is a theme in the Great Misdirect's lyrics: Fossil Genera --> Disease Injury Madness --> Desert of Song (?)------> Mirrors (possibly) --> Swim to the Moon (possibly).



There are a lot of throw backs to old songs. The subject of "Swim to the Moon" is one of the 2 Prospects in the Parallax story. One of the other Parallax tracks (I think it's Lunar Wilderness? I forget) has a lyrical segment which is almost directly copied from Lost Perfection A waaaay back from The Silent Circus; the part about being in a room with 3 people, one of them talking too much. And that talker ends up being one of the Prospects....Lost Perfection and consequently the whole Parallax is also related to Prequel to the Sequel.



Doug N said:


> Damn man, this is a killer band. I've never been interested in listening to them (for some unknown reason) but I decided to read through the last few pages of this thread and I got interested. Downloaded Parallax II last night and I'm very impressed. Now I guess I need to go back and work my way through the catalogue.
> 
> One more great band I've discovered through ss.org.



Yep, you should definitely check out everything they've done. For some reason their older stuff isn't talked about much any more, even though it's home to their most iconic stuff. Maybe it's because they got "big" with Colors? Though to be fair, it is a masterpiece. In my opinion the best metal album of last decade.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Ive been listening to both parallax II and colors while studying and finishing assignments the last couple of weeks. 
And I have to say while I really do enjoy the new album and am even more pumped to see them in november, Colors is still better IMHO..

I think it was a step in the right direction for them to continue making music... 
But fuck man Colors is just still the go to progmetal album for me, don't think anything will beat it for a long, long, long time....


----------



## CloudAC

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Tom Jones dancing to Between the Buried and Me - YouTube



That is without a doubt one of the funniest thing's I have ever seen   


EDIT : Is it Autumn that Tommy's baby child features in?


----------



## Krullnar

The clean vox on this album are god tier. I'm not sure if there's anyone in prog metal right now that is on that level, and I know that is a bold statement.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

brutalwizard said:


> Need tabs for all the tunes right meow



I just put together a Lay Your Ghost to Rest tab. Not perfect (or completely done) but it'll do the job. I can't take credit for the whole thing as I used a tab on Ultimate Guitar for the lead bit in the chorus and the riff afterwards.

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?87t8ka99lv19c1i


----------



## mithologian

Quite a nice suprise after a LONG night of studying. Gonna hit up that orlando date, unless something closer to ft lauderdale is announced. 

HOLY SH!T: Coheed And Cambria, Between The Buried And Me Tour Confirmed | Under the Gun Review


----------



## MartinMTL

Wow, how is there not more traffic about this? 

I am sooo happy though. Montreal was not listed as a date in in the Coheed and Cambria tour, though upon further inspection I found that they are stopping by as a headliner before their actual tour starts. So it will be BTBAM and Russian Circles only. I am damn excited. Maybe Parallax in its entirety? Awesome lineup anyways.


----------



## ScottyB724

I really dislike Coheed, but I'm realllly stoked to see BTBAM at Congress theatre. Seen them over a dozen times but this is the first time they're playing there. Massive ballroom metal shows are legit.


----------



## Hybrid138

Stoked for the new tour!


----------



## mithologian

It seems coheed is headlining. Does this mean no full performance of parallax 2 in its entirety?


----------



## jakrentschler

Tommy confirmed in an interview i saw the other day that they will be playing Future Sequence in its entirety on that tour. I am beyond stoked. Their best work IMO.


----------



## Rypac

jakrentschler said:


> Tommy confirmed in an interview i saw the other day that they will be playing Future Sequence in its entirety on that tour. I am beyond stoked. Their best work IMO.



I'm seeing BTBAM play tonight with AAL. I'd be stoked if they played Future Sequence in it's entirety.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

jakrentschler said:


> Tommy confirmed in an interview i saw the other day that they will be playing Future Sequence in its entirety on that tour. I am beyond stoked. Their best work IMO.



O_O

any chance you could post a link?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Holy shit!! A few great things happens last night!

1: I finally saw both BTBAM and AAL live! 
2: finally herd the axfx used live, sounded amazing
3: Tommy only passed the mix down once all night, to me.. during white walls...

Both bands were insanely tight, and put on a great show, best gig I've ever been to so far....


----------



## jaketheripper

You guys see this shit?














Brb finding wallet.


----------



## MikeH

*prognotes: Between the Buried and Me

Mind = destroyed.


----------



## bhakan

^Same. The *prognotes series is awesome. Understanding the story really brings the album to another level for me (even though it was already amazing), but I never would have had the time to sit down and work that out myself.


----------



## Juular

MikeH said:


> *prognotes: Between the Buried and Me
> 
> Mind = destroyed.



Thanks man, Juular here (Evan from Heavy Blog). Glad you guys enjoyed the series. I had a blast working on it, and I hope that even a small fraction of my ramblings turn out to be true. Hoping to interview Tommy and the gang sometime on their upcoming NA tour.


----------



## btbamthewell

Juular said:


> Thanks man, Juular here (Evan from Heavy Blog). Glad you guys enjoyed the series. I had a blast working on it, and I hope that even a small fraction of my ramblings turn out to be true. Hoping to interview Tommy and the gang sometime on their upcoming NA tour.



Thanks for taking the time to write it! All I could think while reading, "please have Darren Aronofsky make this into a movie!"


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Oh man...Parallax the movie, with Btbam and an orchastra of sorts doing all of the music for the movie. That would be amazing. 
Somebody send the story to a director or producer.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I think I like this more than Colors or the Great Misdirect. Fucking awesome 



Juular said:


> Thanks man, Juular here (Evan from Heavy Blog). Glad you guys enjoyed the series. I had a blast working on it, and I hope that even a small fraction of my ramblings turn out to be true. Hoping to interview Tommy and the gang sometime on their upcoming NA tour.



Thanks for writing that. I was having trouble piecing everything together and I feel like the completed story just made this album that much better


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Check No.1

10 Best Metal Albums of 2012


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

You know, on further listening of this cd, it really would be awesome behind a movie. Not a typical movie, but like Pink Floyd: The Wall, type of movie.


----------



## btbamthewell

Low budget film slightly reminds me of BTBAM concept,


"Major Adam Fossy has awakened from hyper-sleep in the heart of a deep space probe to find his mission to collect evidence of extraterrestrial life has inexplicably and suddenly halted. Advised by F-MAN, an infinitely advanced artificial intelligence, Fossy contemplates his dilemma until a close encounter with an unknown being offers him an option: follow into the abyss or stay on the ship to continue with the mission. Fossy walks the line between illusion and delusion, fact and faith. Trillions of miles away, the impossible is inevitable."


----------



## themike

Words cannot express how excited I am to see BTBAM in one of the most sonically pleasing venues Ive ever been too with Coheed and Russian Circles - Radiocity!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I've been listening to this cd a lot the past few days, and i can say that this is my favorite cd of all time. It's so perfect and epic.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

HOLY BTBAM BATMAN!

MerchLimited - Welcome

Anyone else buying the new edition of Parallax? Only for sale for a week.


----------



## brutalwizard

I am super excited to hear (read) the story in tommys words from the new edition of parallax.


----------



## piggins411

^ I bought it the second I saw them announce it


----------



## sawtoothscream

Love this album. BTBAm just keeps impressing the hell out of me. After they made colors I thought they were done, they made there best album and they could top it (like many of bands end up doing). Obviously they proved me wrong with 3 more AMAZING albums. Cant pick my favorite since they are all so good and all have there own feel to them. Cant wait to here wha they come out with next.


----------



## Winspear

Parallax II is the best album I've ever heard.


----------



## mithologian

EtherealEntity said:


> Parallax II is the best album I've ever heard.



Very much so. 

I wish i had the money for this right now


----------



## Doug N

OK, I'm going to ask the question that bothers the shit out of me whenever other people ask it, but whatever. The only BTBAM I have is Parallax II, and I'm going to start working my way through their catalog. Normally I'd just go back to the first and "work" my way through, should I do anything differently with BTBAM?


----------



## jjfiegel

Depends. Do you like PII? If so, go backwards. Get the first Parallax and definitely Colors. Do you like BTBAM but wish for shorter, more metalcorey songs? Get Alaska. The two albums, while still BTBAM, sound nothing like the band they are now. Obviously I say get all the albums, but obviously that isn't financially responsible.

My recommendation would be to get Colors Live. It's an awesome live album, and you get all of Colors and six songs from various other albums. You'll get two from the self-titled, two from the Silent Circus, and two from Alaska. While S/T and TSC sound different, especially in the harsh vocals, this should give you a decent idea of what those albums sound like, though the songs picked are definitely of the proggier style.


----------



## elrrek

I just tried to buy the limited edition and the merchlimited site is a disaster. It just refused my credit card claiming an address mismatch and then refused paypal because of "international barring" which I have NEVER had before.

I am unamused.


----------



## Doug N

jjfiegel said:


> Depends. Do you like PII? If so, go backwards. Get the first Parallax and definitely Colors. Do you like BTBAM but wish for shorter, more metalcorey songs? Get Alaska. The two albums, while still BTBAM, sound nothing like the band they are now. Obviously I say get all the albums, but obviously that isn't financially responsible.
> 
> My recommendation would be to get Colors Live. It's an awesome live album, and you get all of Colors and six songs from various other albums. You'll get two from the self-titled, two from the Silent Circus, and two from Alaska. While S/T and TSC sound different, especially in the harsh vocals, this should give you a decent idea of what those albums sound like, though the songs picked are definitely of the proggier style.



Picked up Colors as an MP3 d/l for only $5 on Amazon.com, couldn't pass it up for that price. Really good, I'll be OD'ing on this for the next couple of weeks and then I'll probably pick up the first Parallax. Looking forward to plowing my way through the entire catalogue, great band.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Btbam becomes part of your life man. Every cd is great. I own and love them all.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ This, my mate picked me up the other day and i was stunned he wasn't listening to BTBAM.. 

I listen to BTBAM daily, enjoy being hooked mate


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Btbam were the first really heavy band I got into. I heard them first through drum covers. Have been addicted ever since.
I think that was when I was 11 too. So 5 years of being hooked to them.


----------



## 3074326

I used to not like BTBAM and couldn't understand the hype. I forced myself to listen to this album and I love it. It's my favorite album at the moment.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

My mate started me on all bodies and Alaska and i didn't really get it, when i stumbled on selkies i was all but hooked.. Then i listened to colors... Fuck me that was an experience! One of my favorite bands now and i was lucky enough to finally see them live last year...

Also 300th post!


----------



## mithologian

I remember someone mentioning tommy mentioned in an interview hat they will be playing all of P2. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## jjfiegel

They're not anymore. They won't be able to play all of it in what is probably an hour set.


----------



## jonajon91

*mod edit: Posting what boils down to an add for a band in a thread about a popular well known band looks like obvious spam. If you want to discuss a release, post a thread to discuss it don't try to hijack another thread.*


----------



## Hybrid138

Going to the Austin date!


----------



## jaketheripper

I'm seeing them on the 14th in Denver! I'm so excited! Words can't describe how much I love this band.


----------



## MartinMTL

Considering they are now on tour, I believe this needs a bump. First date was yesterday in Toronto I believe. Seeing them in Montreal tomorrow night! I am stoked because they are the main act. 

To anyone who was at the Ontario shows, can you let me know if it was a Parallax only set, or a mix (considering they are headlining these shows they may have the time to do Parallax in full)? I honestly would like to hear them play some other stuff as well.


----------



## Bauer91

Apparently this is what they played yesterday:



Spoiler



Astral Body 
Lay Your Ghosts to Rest 
Ants of the Sky 
Prequel to the Sequel 
Extremophile Elite
Disease, Injury, Madness 

Encore:
Telos 
Selkies: The Endless Obsession


----------



## Sebski

So did anyone actually buy that special limited time deal with the song notes from Tommy? I really want to know how closely that blog's interpretation of the album was. Reading that made the album so much more interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## axxessdenied

Fuck, I wish I knew they were playing in Toronto the other day!!! D:


----------



## ScottyB724

Sebski said:


> So did anyone actually buy that special limited time deal with the song notes from Tommy? I really want to know how closely that blog's interpretation of the album was. Reading that made the album so much more interesting and enjoyable.




I did, got an email saying they expected to get them in on Feb 4th. Hopefully they ship out ASAP because I'd like to pour over it before seeing them for the millionth time on Feb 9th!


----------



## piggins411

^ Me too


----------



## MartinMTL

Holy shit. Despite it not being my set list (still good though) the show in Montreal just kicked ass! Awesome show, awesome sound, awesome crowd. I am stoked.


----------



## jjfiegel

What was the set?


----------



## MartinMTL

Bauer91 posted it a few posts back. Just highlight the green square and the text becomes visible.


----------



## brutalwizard

Sebski said:


> So did anyone actually buy that special limited time deal with the song notes from Tommy? I really want to know how closely that blog's interpretation of the album was. Reading that made the album so much more interesting and enjoyable.



THIS, someone please i will rep you for life everyday.


----------



## piggins411

^ Well when it gets here, everyone who ordered will be sure to let you guys know


----------



## GSingleton

Sebski said:


> So did anyone actually buy that special limited time deal with the song notes from Tommy? I really want to know how closely that blog's interpretation of the album was. Reading that made the album so much more interesting and enjoyable.



I got it. As stated it is supposed to be getting to them by the 4th and hopefully they will ship them asap since we have been waiting a while.


----------



## Sebski

Oh sweeet, if anyone feels like sharing a bit of what it says inside, please do.

Also, can anyone recommend any BTBAM songs that aren't too heavy? Like I don't mind heavy at all, but sometimes I think it's too much and just doesn't sound good any more. Melting City, or Obfuscation are probably my close favourites just because they're the most consistent sounding songs, in that it doesn't go too brutal. I wish Lunar Wilderness didn't go so heavy because the first few minutes and ending are amazing. Same for Lay Your Ghosts To Rest, from roughly 5 mins in until like 6:30 ruins it for me, otherwise incredible song. And yeah I know the music usually reflects the lyrics, but sometimes I just wanna listen to it for what it is.


----------



## Daxten

Check out Shevanel Cut a Flip, the live version on the Best of Album 
Medium Heavy in the beginning and then one of the best epic slow passages of BTBAM


----------



## Gnome7

These guys are just awesome live.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Gnome7 said:


> These guys are just awesome live.



Best live band ive seen so far..


----------



## brutalwizard

Sebski said:


> Oh sweeet, if anyone feels like sharing a bit of what it says inside, please do.
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend any BTBAM songs that aren't too heavy? Like I don't mind heavy at all, but sometimes I think it's too much and just doesn't sound good any more. Melting City, or Obfuscation are probably my close favourites just because they're the most consistent sounding songs, in that it doesn't go too brutal. I wish Lunar Wilderness didn't go so heavy because the first few minutes and ending are amazing. Same for Lay Your Ghosts To Rest, from roughly 5 mins in until like 6:30 ruins it for me, otherwise incredible song. And yeah I know the music usually reflects the lyrics, but sometimes I just wanna listen to it for what it is.



 this video

 this song


----------



## Polythoral

The Parallax II: Future Sequence by Paul Waggoner (Paperback) - Lulu


shiiiiit.


----------



## CloudAC

250 pages? wow.


----------



## axxessdenied

Polythoral said:


> The Parallax II: Future Sequence by Paul Waggoner (Paperback) - Lulu
> 
> 
> shiiiiit.



I just came here to post this 

I'm buying it!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Coheed and Cambria tops uneven metal fest

Lol whata sad sack..


----------



## Adrian-XI

Didn't know about that lulu site. Just bought colors and parallax II.


----------



## Mwoit

Cheers for the link! Gonna have a lot of fun learning this.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Wow fuck that writer of the post gazette. I mean I understand it's his opinion but he straight up SHIT on them for no reason. I'm sure most people don't like BTBAM at first, but if he were to put some effort into listening his opinion would change. "They made a complete mockery of music"


----------



## Watty

To be fair, I hated BTBAM when I first heard them...though yes, he did go kind of harsh on them.


----------



## CloudAC

> is among the wankiest, most bombastic, emotionally sterile bands I've ever encountered. The songs, if you want to call them that, *made no structural sense*, jumping through genres (I swear there was jazz fusion and country in there, too) like an iPod run amok.



 Are you kidding me? Im not even gonna waste my time with that quote. So many silly presumptions and ignorant statements in that quote. Fuck.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I just hate how he called out tommy like that..

I didn't like BTBAM at first either..... Lol


----------



## MartinMTL

I didn't dislike BTBAM at first, but I definitely didn't "get it". And lol @ his comment about the whole crowd hating them as well. Obviously that statement is based on fact.


----------



## Gnome7

I live in the Pittsburgh area and its very disappointing to we BTBAM not getting any love in the post gazette.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ Angry local reader/fan letter!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Under the logo on the top left it says he's the local pop music writer or some bullshit..


----------



## Mwoit

Between this and the Obscura tab book, say goodbye to my social life and say hello to hours of frustration.


----------



## mike0

MartinMTL said:


> I didn't dislike BTBAM at first, but I definitely didn't "get it". And lol @ his comment about the whole crowd hating them as well. Obviously that statement is based on fact.



when i saw them in DC, the show sold out and was FILLED with douchey coheed fans. nothing against coheed, i love them, but the fans there were the elitist douches if i had to find the words to describe them. hardly anyone moved around or got into btbam at the front except me and a few other people, no one knew the songs off of parallax, apparently there was only a small pit towards the back (not that i like pits, but when btbam plays usually a lot more people go crazy), and there were coheed fans yelling "finish your set" and talking about how btbam had "no place" on this tour because they were too metal and only brought out the metal head kids who like breakdowns  

i almost lost it and choked a bitch


----------



## piggins411

So the guide to the Parallax II and the t-shirt came in yesterday. The book is a bit smaller than I hoped, but it's still pretty cool. To those of you who asked, the interpretation we read was fairly close. The book goes into more detail of what the black box contains and a few other things. Still a super trippy story.


----------



## Mendez

Just came back from a badass BTBAM concert. Holy crap these guys are amazing live!

I'm pretty sure this was the setlist: 

Astral Body
Lay your ghosts to rest
Ants of the sky
Prequel to the sequel
Extremophile Elite
Selkies: The endless obssession 

It was one hell of a concert, unfortunately I didn't really dig coheed and cambria as much. I tried, but just couldn't dig them


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Mendez said:


> It was one hell of a concert, unfortunately I didn't really dig coheed and cambria as much. I tried, but just couldn't dig them


So would you say that BTBAM topped an uneven metal fest?


----------



## Mendez

Yeah man totally. Russian circles was OK, but once BTBAM hit the stage, it was almost as if they were headlining


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I thourght it was a bit of a strange lineup, nothing against coheed and cambria, but having to top BTBAM every night while there arguably at there best performance wise and on a fresh album cycle? Its a bit of a tough ask..


----------



## kevdes93

the writer of that article probably thought "what? a metal band? but these kids arent moshing! that means the metalheads think they suck!"

when i saw btbam a few years ago noone moshed. they just got as far up front as they possibly could and soaked it all in and it was incredible.


that writer probably listens to a day to remember and says that he likes hardcore.


----------



## Mendez

Kiwimetal101 said:


> I thourght it was a bit of a strange lineup, nothing against coheed and cambria, but having to top BTBAM every night while there arguably at there best performance wise and on a fresh album cycle? Its a bit of a tough ask..



I completely agree. That is one of the reasons it was difficult for me to like coheed's performance (that and not knowing 99% of their material). Coheed was good, but BTBAM did such an amazing job that it left coheed sounding like an opener band...


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Mendez said:


> I completely agree. That is one of the reasons it was difficult for me to like coheed's performance (that and not knowing 99% of their material). Coheed was good, but BTBAM did such an amazing job that it left coheed sounding like an opener band...



I just saw a video with there lightshow aswel


----------



## Metalus

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Oh man...Parallax the movie, with Btbam and an orchastra of sorts doing all of the music for the movie. That would be amazing.
> Somebody send the story to a director or producer.



Agreed x10000000


----------



## Brill

Been listening to colors by these guys more and more! 
Any idea what tuning the bass it at?


----------



## Mwoit

Loxodrome said:


> Been listening to colors by these guys more and more!
> Any idea what tuning the bass it at?



Standard tuning down by 1 and a half step on a 5 string bass, so:

G# C# F# B E.

It's definitely this tuning on 'Alaska' and 'Colors', seeing as I have both songbooks on paper.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Not to derail the thread, but: 

Ibanez RG Lacs Red J Craft Prestige La Custom Shop Between The Buried and Me | eBay

Dusty's LACS on eBay! That shits like bigfoot.


----------



## themike

goldsteinat0r said:


> Not to derail the thread, but:
> 
> Ibanez RG Lacs Red J Craft Prestige La Custom Shop Between The Buried and Me | eBay
> 
> Dusty's LACS on eBay! That shits like bigfoot.


 

Pretty sure that is Zach (Engage's) listing.


----------



## Jake

th3m1ke said:


> Pretty sure that is Zach (Engage's) listing.


yeah it is


----------



## technomancer

LMFAO didn't that sell for 1/2 of the starting bid price a couple of months ago?


----------



## brutalwizard

DID anyone get the hardcover book explaining the parallax story yet???


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I want to know that as well. Very interested.


----------



## TIBrent

Nice! Some dank ass chunk for ya care of the BTBAM boys


----------



## piggins411

brutalwizard said:


> DID anyone get the hardcover book explaining the parallax story yet???




Yeah I did. I posted about on the page before this one


----------



## Hybrid138

Anyone know of any interviews where Paul mentions his influences? I know he is influenced by Holdsworth and Metheny but I can't find any interviews where he says it.


----------



## DrZoidberg

Wow. Reading the prognotes explanation blew my mind. I'd love to hear the explanation from the band.


----------



## brutalwizard

piggins411 said:


> Yeah I did. I posted about on the page before this one



If you get some free time and the care to do it ( I know asking alot haha) can you write a fast explanation of the story and stuff.


----------



## bhakan

brutalwizard said:


> If you get some free time and the care to do it ( I know asking alot haha) can you write a fast explanation of the story and stuff.


In case you didn't read it yet:
*prognotes
it gives a very good explanation of the story, and someone who got the booklet said that it was very accurate, just the real thing was a little more detailed.


----------



## piggins411

^ Haha yeah that was me


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Just incase yall didn't see this via the BTBAM fb page



Tommy now has to play bloom live with a xylophone


----------



## brutalwizard

So from what I "overheard" last night was that BTBAM and the faceless are touring the US later this year.


----------



## anomynous

ooooooooooooo


----------



## ScottyB724

Nice. I've been nursin' a semi waiting for them to announce their next headline tour ever since they said they would be playing Parallax II in it's entirety. Needless to say, my balls are quite blue.


----------



## Koop

ScottyB724 said:


> Nice. I've been nursin' a semi waiting for them to announce their next headline tour ever since they said they would be playing Parallax II in it's entirety. Needless to say, my balls are quite blue.



Oh yeah, same here man. I saw BTBAM for my first time in January and they were ridiculously tight... Can't wait until they come back around and play Parallax II entirely


----------



## piggins411

brutalwizard said:


> So from what I "overheard" last night was that BTBAM and the faceless are touring the US later this year.




I haven't heard it was with the Faceless, but when I saw Trioscapes here in Knoxville I asked Dan about touring and he said that in September they'd be back in Knoxville, so I think it's safe to assume that they are doing some sort of fall tour


----------



## brutalwizard

piggins411 said:


> I haven't heard it was with the Faceless, but when I saw Trioscapes here in Knoxville I asked Dan about touring and he said that in September they'd be back in Knoxville, so I think it's safe to assume that they are doing some sort of fall tour



Yeah thats what Wes was saying a fall thing.


----------



## codync

Ah, dammit. I'm really "over" the Faceless. Makes sense though, Dan has told me that they're really one of the few metal bands he still listens to. But yeah, they're doing a fall headliner and playing the new album all the way through. Melting City is probably going to induce an acid flashback or something...


----------



## anomynous




----------



## spawnofthesith

Oh shit.... is this going to be a full tour?


----------



## anomynous

Yes, dates should be out soon.




Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## jawbreaker

FUUUUUUUUUUUUU! I intend on driving to see this shit!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Don't care what I have to miss, I'm going.


----------



## lawizeg

OH MY GOSH


----------



## JosephAOI

I know three dates so far:

10/1  Sacramento, CA
10/14 - Louisville, KY
10/18  Sayreville, NJ

Will I be seeing anyone on the 14th?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Don't care what I have to miss, I'm going.



I had the exact same thought lol. That lineup is ....ing stellar. BTBAM and The Faceless alone is perfection, but The Safety Fire AND The Contortionist?! Never seen a more perfect lineup. If this is on a Saturday or Friday in my area the gods of metal have blessed me more than I can ever ask for 


















...It'll be a Monday night


----------



## GSingleton

Louisville....yes


----------



## Kiwimetal101

New Zealand??...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Shit, the Seattle date better not being during my football season or I'll be a sad panda.


----------



## mithologian

So here are the rest of the dates. Going nuts for the orlando date. 

Theyre also doing some ticket bundles. Might pick one at the end of the month if theyre available.

www.showstubs.com


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Just finished this last night and thought I'd pop it in here:
https://soundcloud.com/engorged-fetus/between-the-buried-and-me



Definitely going to the show once it rolls around my parts!


----------



## MiPwnYew

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Just finished this last night and thought I'd pop it in here:
> https://soundcloud.com/engorged-fetus/between-the-buried-and-me
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely going to the show once it rolls around my parts!



This is pretty awesome


----------



## lawizeg

JosephAOI said:


> I know three dates so far:
> 
> 10/18  Sayreville, NJ


----------



## Johnny16142

Ill definitely be seeing them in Jacksonville for sure. I'm also excited to see the contortionist, love their latest album.


----------



## Kaickul

Just got into this band after seeing Colors live. I hope they do a world tour in the future.


----------



## Daxten

anyone can tell me the song list for the europe tour? Gonna see em tomorow!


----------



## MozzoSemola94

My cover of Sun Of Nothing, my favourite from btbam


----------



## Daxten

Hey just came back from the show, it was awesome!  Also nice supp. act "The Hirsch Effect" if anyone of you guys read this, you were awesome!  Are you local?
Songlist:
1) Astral Body
2) Lay Your Ghosts to Rest
3) Ants of the Sky
4) Prequel to the Sequel
5) Extramophile Elite
6) Telos
7) Selkies


No Queen


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This thread is in need of a bump...



This dude is cray cray


----------



## MikeH

In case nobody saw, this is some shit.

BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME Don't Want You To Buy Their Next Release (Or Their Old Music) - Metal Injection | Drama


----------



## Rick

MikeH said:


> In case nobody saw, this is some shit.
> 
> BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME Don't Want You To Buy Their Next Release (Or Their Old Music) - Metal Injection | Drama



I think it's ....ing hilarious. Victory's trying to squeeze out any money they can from BTBAM, I'm on the band's side on this one.


----------



## GunpointMetal

MikeH said:


> In case nobody saw, this is some shit.
> 
> BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME Don't Want You To Buy Their Next Release (Or Their Old Music) - Metal Injection | Drama


 

good for them, fVck Victory! they watered down and washed out anything good a long time ago! do they still have darkest hour?


----------



## MikeH

Believe me. I'm on the f_u_ck Victory team. That label sucks.

Also, we're trying to play the Louisville date. Fingers crossed.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Pretty cool Axe-Fx related article 

Fractal Audio Systems -


----------



## nikolazjalic

LOL at victory's attempt to get money out of BTBAM's fanbase, I guess it's fair game though considering they technically own the rights to the music. Definitely on the band's side for this one (not that I bought any albums pre parallax anyway...) On another note, I'm real stoked to see these guys in October, definitely gonna support these guys however much I can


----------



## MyxHarnett

Seeing the Knoxville show, cannot wait!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Who's pumped and going to the Orlando date?

I am SO stoked and I probably won't be able to focus on my Data Structures Lecture that day


----------



## Tang

They were so good live. Pulled off The Future Sequence and it didn't even look like they were trying.

Holy shit. It was truly unreal.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Got my ticket yesterday for next monday, beyond stoked for this show


----------



## Lifestalker

spawnofthesith said:


> Got my ticket yesterday for next monday, beyond stoked for this show



Saw the first date. The Contortionist was killer! And of course BTBAM put on a flawless performance. Being a hometown show, it got wild!


----------



## Hybrid138

Anyone going to the Austin show know if it's the indoor stage or outdoor stage? It's gonna rain


----------



## Peter.F

Saw them at Orlando. Watching them play the entire album was a experience I will never forget.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Anyone seen any cameras floating around the gigs so far? Would love to get hold of a live dvd like colors


----------



## nikolazjalic

To anyone that's seen them so far on this tour, what was their setlist? I mean of course they're playing parallax 2 but I'm seeing recent videos of white walls so I'm wondering if they're playing any other songs


----------



## piggins411

They played White Walls in Knoxville


----------



## Bauer91

Yep, apparently they play The Parallax II in it's entirety and then do White Walls as the encore.


----------



## bhakan

Bauer91 said:


> Yep, apparently they play The Parallax II in it's entirety and then do White Walls as the encore.


That has to be pretty much the greatest setlist ever. I really hope I can make it to a show on this tour.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Bauer91 said:


> Yep, apparently they play The Parallax II in it's entirety and then do White Walls as the encore.



works for me


----------



## Lifestalker

Bauer91 said:


> Yep, apparently they play The Parallax II in it's entirety and then do White Walls as the encore.



^This

It was an amazing experience for sure. Although, I'm one of the stubborn fans that wants to hear something from the self-titled or Silent Circus. Those were the days...


----------



## Richie666

Just went to the show at the Palladium on Thursday. Absolutely incredible! One of the best shows I've been to. They pulled off the new album brilliantly.

I hope someday they go back and play The Great Misdirect in its entirety. It's definitely equal to Colors and Parallax.


----------



## jeleopard

MoxaMortem said:


> ^This
> 
> It was an amazing experience for sure. Although, I'm one of the stubborn fans that wants to hear something from the self-titled or Silent Circus. Those were the days...



They more or less hate those albums. They definitely hate the self-titled more than Silent Circus, though, as they still play Mordecai some times, but they encouraged fans to pirate, instead of purchasing, the early albums. 

They don't really want to associate with that sound any more


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Anyone headed to the Philly show today? I'll be the obvious prog kid in a BTBAM shirt...just like the rest of the crowd


----------



## nikolazjalic

jeleopard said:


> They more or less hate those albums. They definitely hate the self-titled more than Silent Circus, though, as they still play Mordecai some times, but they encouraged fans to pirate, instead of purchasing, the early albums.
> 
> They don't really want to associate with that sound any more



They were encouraging fans to pirate their older albums because they don't wanna be associated with Victory Records anymore, not because of their music. Victory was trying to put out a "best of" album that they weren't too happy about.


----------



## bhakan

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Anyone headed to the Philly show today? I'll be the obvious prog kid in a BTBAM shirt...just like the rest of the crowd


I REALLY wanted to, but I'm up at college and I couldn't justify the $70 bus ticket and 4 hours traveling. Super jealous of everyone who's going.


----------



## TheManWhoWalksAlone

Saw them at the Starland Ballroom in NJ last night. It is truly unreal how well this band pulled this Music off live.


----------



## Winspear

When the hell is Parallax II gonna come live to the UK  Listened to this album every weekend at work since it came out. Waiting.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Saw them a couple days ago, came equally for The Safety Fire and The Faceless, both of which put on great shows. Met Dez afterwards and got a signed album, very nice, chill guy!

To be honest, I haven't listened much to Parallax 2, but it's definitely a killer album to play live. I get bored with the majority of the tracks before Telos, so a full listen is difficult for me. I don't want to be that guy, but I really wish I was into them when they were playing all of Colors, I would be a dead man after that show. They've definitely refined their style and their production to a masterful level, but the music seems to be losing that spark of brilliance that Colors has. I don't want to say they're running out of ideas because that's not it, but there's just something totally untouchable that Colors has that not even Parallax 2 can match, even live. I feel like they just went totally overboard in terms of the progginess for my taste. 

In any case I'd still see them live any day  Top notch musicians and a very killer live performance.

...Also Paul is a traitor to the PRS Clan! As awesome as his LACS S series is


----------



## I Voyager

TheManWhoWalksAlone said:


> Saw them at the Starland Ballroom in NJ last night. It is truly unreal how well this band pulled this Music off live.



I was there, too. Absolutely ridiculous show. BTBAM fans are ....ing rabid, not to mention the band is one of the best live acts ever.


----------



## mike0

if anyone is in the maryland area and wants to go to the show tomorrow night in baltimore my band has two tickets left that we are trying to get rid of. pm me if you are interested. 

i am so beyond excited to see them them play parallax 2 in it's entirety. i was hoping they'd do something like this since the album came out. should be amazing, and form what i hear, they don't disappoint (as if they ever do )


----------



## flavenstein

I wonder why I've never given these guys a chance before. I saw AAL in 2011 and left before these guys came on because I had (for some reason) thought I didn't like their music (and I still had to drive an hour to get home).

I don't even want to know what songs I missed out on


----------



## Bucks

flavenstein said:


> I wonder why I've never given these guys a chance before. I saw AAL in 2011 and left before these guys came on because I had (for some reason) thought I didn't like their music (and I still had to drive an hour to get home).
> 
> I don't even want to know what songs I missed out on



I feel bad for you man.

I saw them when they played with cynic in St. Petersburg, FL couple years back.

Outstanding live.


----------



## Jack Stilts

I just found out about the "guide" to the Parallax. And I need it more than anything in the world.

Where? Wheeeeeere can I find it!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Jack Stilts said:


> I just found out about the "guide" to the Parallax. And I need it more than anything in the world.
> 
> Where? Wheeeeeere can I find it!



*prognotes: Between the Buried and Me&#8217;s The Parallax [Part I: Introduction] - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

This? Pack a fat bowl (or pour a large glass of your favorite bourbon), put on the album, and immerse yourself in the story


----------



## Jack Stilts

wannabguitarist said:


> *prognotes: Between the Buried and Mes The Parallax [Part I: Introduction] - Heavy Blog Is Heavy
> 
> This? Pack a fat bowl (or pour a large glass of your favorite bourbon), put on the album, and immerse yourself in the story



Hahaha I already have, my friend! I mean the actual book. The hardcover that was available on a tour earlier this year. I need that.


----------



## piggins411

^It's pretty cool man. Definitely snatch it up if you can


----------



## wannabguitarist

Jack Stilts said:


> Hahaha I already have, my friend! I mean the actual book. The hardcover that was available on a tour earlier this year. I need that.



Wait, what? I need that in my life


----------



## Samark

Unreal show on Tuesday! White Walls encore was epic!

No Mayones though, but his PRS sure is niiiiice


----------



## wowspare

Hi guys I'm new to BTBAM. Which albums should I listen to first? Most people recommend Colors, Alaska and The Silent Circus. What other albums? I'd also appreciate it if you told me some differences between each albums, etc. Thanks


----------



## Jonathan20022

wowspare said:


> Hi guys I'm new to BTBAM. Which albums should I listen to first? Most people recommend Colors, Alaska and The Silent Circus. What other albums? I'd also appreciate it if you told me some differences between each albums, etc. Thanks



I might get some flack for this, but even though The Silent Circus is in my Top 3, hold off until you listen to the rest of the category.

I'd start off with the Parallax 2, The Great Misdirect, jump to Colors, then The Silent Circus. Then afterwards give a listen to everything else however else you feel like listening to them.

I strongly believe that this order is one of the easiest ways to get hooked on BTBAM. I'm assuming you've heard their bigger songs like Selkies/Mordecai/etc, but if you haven't then you should save those for those experiences at the end. The Silent Circus is so brilliantly written that I can definitely say that you're saving the best for last. Something about it really got me very hooked on it, it was the 2nd album that I heard from them after The Great Misdirect and I just fell in love with it.

Alaska isn't actually one of my favorites, it's a very forward album most of the time and that might be what turned me off from it. Of course now I feel very differently about it, it's excellent but I would say it's tied at the bottom with the self titled from my favorites to least favorites. Colors and Parallax 2 are perfect, there's not a single dull or bad moment on either record and they definitely are fan favorites for a reason. They're so cohesive that it's hilarious to think that these guys can actively put out music this good out at the rate they do  The Great Misdirect would have been perfect to me, but I really REALLY don't like Obfuscation. IMO it's the weakest song on that record, and the only thing keeping it from a 10/10 to my ears. But the other songs, ESPECIALLY Swim To The Moon more than make up for it, thankfully being twice the length of Obfuscation 

Set an afternoon aside, get your best headphones and make a playlist with those 4. Trust me, you won't be disappointed


----------



## Hyacinth

wowspare said:


> Hi guys I'm new to BTBAM. Which albums should I listen to first? Most people recommend Colors, Alaska and The Silent Circus. What other albums? I'd also appreciate it if you told me some differences between each albums, etc. Thanks



I started with The Great Misdirect then went on to Alaska and then Colors. Then The Parallax 1 and 2 came out and I've been in love ever since.


----------



## JustMac

RagtimeDandy said:


> Saw them a couple days ago, came equally for The Safety Fire and The Faceless, both of which put on great shows. Met Dez afterwards and got a signed album, very nice, chill guy!
> 
> To be honest, I haven't listened much to Parallax 2, but it's definitely a killer album to play live. I get bored with the majority of the tracks before Telos, so a full listen is difficult for me. I don't want to be that guy, but I really wish I was into them when they were playing all of Colors, I would be a dead man after that show. They've definitely refined their style and their production to a masterful level, but the music seems to be losing that spark of brilliance that Colors has. I don't want to say they're running out of ideas because that's not it, but there's just something totally untouchable that Colors has that not even Parallax 2 can match, even live. I feel like they just went totally overboard in terms of the progginess for my taste.
> 
> In any case I'd still see them live any day  Top notch musicians and a very killer live performance.
> 
> ...Also Paul is a traitor to the PRS Clan! As awesome as his LACS S series is



Did he go back to Ibanez?SIG MODEL PL0x  You're right; certain bands create such an opus of work, a sheer masterpiece, that everything made after it just pale in comparison- and I think Colours is one of those one-in-a-million records that is just _too_ good to even think about making another record that hits the same peaks. Viridian/White Walls especially is a work of genius!


----------



## gorthul

I started with Parallax 1, which is their second best output IMO.
Very catchy but also lots of progressive stuff going on with the unique BTBAM sound.
Then I checked out Colors, which is my favorite album of them. White Walls is such an amazing song. 
When it comes to the other albums, I have no specific order in which I would rank them. Just check them all, there's no bad BTBAM album.


----------



## _RH_

Imo everything since colors has too many novelty parts. It feels like some transitions are forced and "prog" for the sake of "prog", it feels forced to me. 

That said, the newer releases still have good parts...but the older stuff blows it away.

So he went back to ibanez after getting a tattoo of the prs ?


----------



## Winspear

Just listen to Parallax 2 on loop. Forever. 

Jesus when the hell are they going to come to the UK with it, it was released forever ago


----------



## works0fheart

Colors and The Great Misdirect are really the only albums I need from them. Everything else is still pretty good, but not really on the same level as those two albums, at least to me.


----------



## jjfiegel

New tour with Deafheaven, Intronaut, and The Kindred

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1472018_10152022766233189_453681709_n.jpg


----------



## Ralyks

Seriously, how do they end up with these tours where every band kicks ass?


----------



## MartinMTL

'bout time they come back to the beautiful city of Montreal. Anybody know if this is still a Parallax in its entirety deal?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I don't care that they played Philly a little less than 2 months ago, I'm still upset that they're not coming around again.


----------



## brutalwizard

Finally got to read the sweet parallax book. THe story makes so much more sense to me haha.


----------



## ScottyB724

Live studio DVD !!!!!

*



RT: Can you tell me a bit about this new DVD?

Click to expand...

*


> DB: Yeah, I guess we havent said much about it. Were doing a very intimate studio performance of The Parallax and were having an auxiliary of musicians. Percussionists, saxophone, flute, string quartet, all kinds of stuff with us to really bring the album to life. We did a live DVD for Colors and that was fun, chaotic, and stressful. I think we really wanted to take away the production, I think the way people are used to seeing us and thats going to be a very cool and intimate performance. Were doing it in a great studio, in Kernersville, NC which is between Greensboro where I live in Winston Salem where Dustie and Blake live. Theyve got a tremendous live room, great old console, all kinds of fun toys there too. There will probably footage of me playing sitar Im sure at some point! Well be doing that literally the two days after our tour ends in Charlotte.


Source: INTERVIEW  Dan Briggs Of Between The Buried & Me | RichardThinks.Org


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

So it's not going to be as much of a _live_ DVD as a studio playthrough? That's cool I guess...I think i'll miss the crowd though.


----------



## Deep Blue

I hope they include a continuous view of each of them for the entire thing, so you could for example watch Dustie, Dan, etc play through the entire album.


----------



## wannabguitarist

brutalwizard said:


> Finally got to read the sweet parallax book. THe story makes so much more sense to me haha.



What is the Parallax book and where can I get it?


----------



## piggins411

^ It basically has the story laid out and includes the band's thoughts in some places. As for where you can get it, no clue. I bought mine a long time ago and I think it was only a one week run


----------



## Doug N

WildBroskiAppears said:


> So it's not going to be as much of a _live_ DVD as a studio playthrough? That's cool I guess...I think i'll miss the crowd though.



I thought that Tesseract did a really nice job with their DVD, hopefully this will be similar.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

With all the extra instruments and musicians playing its gonna be great i reckon


----------



## GSingleton

I completely forgot that I had the book haha. 

Time for a re read. Its my fav shirt though.


----------



## mike0

good god their set tonight was amazing. saw them in va and it was definitely one of the best shows i've seen by them. everyone else looking forward to them coming to their town on this tour is really in for a treat. not to mention all of the supporting bands are fantastic, was really surprised by intronaut, i think they gained a new fan tonight


----------



## I Voyager

mike0 said:


> good god their set tonight was amazing. saw them in va and it was definitely one of the best shows i've seen by them. everyone else looking forward to them coming to their town on this tour is really in for a treat. not to mention all of the supporting bands are fantastic, was really surprised by intronaut, i think they gained a new fan tonight



Just peeped the setlist

  

As a fan of mainly Post-Colors era BTBAM I am very stoked.


----------



## Pinhead

[size=+2]Who else is crapping their pants with excitement for the Parallax DVD to come out? I can't wait.[/size]








BTBAM To Film New DVD - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )


----------



## chopeth

Pinhead said:


> [size=+2]Who else is crapping their pants with excitement for the Parallax DVD to come out? I can't wait.[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTBAM To Film New DVD - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )



This is great news!!


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

Sick live band.


----------



## jonajon91

Can you guys help me out? I really want to get into this band because I just have so much damn respect for them and they can really write music!
I tried listening to alaska a while back, but found the pacing really slow and the whole album was fairly tedious. Selkies was the shit though. I have been listening to parallax 2 the last few days and it is massively awesome! I also just listened through colors, but it did not live up to parallax (I do understand that albums grow on you). Which album(s) should I do next?


----------



## schecterTrey

I would listen

Colors
Parallax Hypersleep
Parallax II
Alaska

Those four are my favorite and you could probably listen in any order.
Plus, The Anatomy of...
It's a really cool album because you can hear them cover their main influences


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

That DVD is a must buy. I saw them live back in 2011 and after listening to them for all of these years it was mind blowing to finally see them.


----------



## works0fheart

Colors, Colors Live DVD/CD combo, and The Great Misdirect.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

jonajon91 said:


> Can you guys help me out? I really want to get into this band because I just have so much damn respect for them and they can really write music!
> I tried listening to alaska a while back, but found the pacing really slow and the whole album was fairly tedious. Selkies was the shit though. I have been listening to parallax 2 the last few days and it is massively awesome! I also just listened through colors, but it did not live up to parallax (I do understand that albums grow on you). Which album(s) should I do next?



Make sure you get to see them live aswell, there are insanely powerful and accurate with there playing on stage. There not jumping around the whole time, but absorbing the wall of epicness coming towards you is a life changing experience. 

But I agree with the others, start with colors and make sure you listen to the whole thing in one sitting then move onto TGM


----------



## brynotherhino

I'm totally wearing my btbam spacesuit while watching the colors live DVD just to prepare myself for the parallax DVD.


----------



## jonajon91

So I have been listening to Parallax II a lot the last few days, just absorbing the album and it seems there is a bit of a story/concept throughout the whole thing, I bet that the whole thing has been discussed to death on here, but I am pretty new to the band so I wanted a go at figuring out the story, perhaps even going through detailing each track. At the moment I have listened to the album a few times and read through most of the lyrics once, from what I can tell, the story stands at this;

The story starts at the end making the first track kind of null story wise, told from the prospect 1 of him and his wife(?) dying. The next track is the character looking at himself after he has died? I think ghost to rest is about prospect 1 realising that he is not dead and goes through changes, physical and mental, coming out the other side as prospect 2 with a clear mission/goal, he leaves a document/note at some point. Autumn is instrumental and shows time passing. Prospect 1 still in existence some how wakes in some kind of industrial mining area, can't take it and buries his head under the soil. Prospect 2 pulls his head out from the ground, prospect 1 is surprised to see himself. Parallax just develops on the idea that these two characters are one. The black box to me seems out of place being the destruction message of a crash that has not happened yet with a ship that has not been introduced. Telos shows prospect 2's descent into madness? I'm not sure about this, but what the 'she' character, I assume prospect 1's wife before all of this, I think what she writes and says have not happened yet, I think they take place around the same time as 'black box'. Prospect 2 blathers on about destroying the universe and starting again, prospect 1 thinks that is a dumb idea and goes after prospect 2(?). I have no idea about 'bloom' perhaps it is how Prospect 2 wants to start again under the water, I have no idea. Melting city has Prospect 1 and his wife on the (space) ship, both in bed. Then a load of things happen and lead to prospect 2 killing prospect 1 (and his wife?) in the bed. With his last words, prospect 1 turns off the jet propulsion, crashing the ship (track one is here somewhere). Prospect 1 survives the crash and wakes in the industrial place starting the whole cycle thing again.

Thats the best I can come up with myself from just one read through the lyrics earlier. I know I am missing a load of things from the last two or three songs, but I can't remember the words so well.


----------



## btbamthewell

*prognotes: Between the Buried and Mes The Parallax [Part I: Introduction] - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## jonajon91

Oh, I was hoping for a discussion instead of the answer, but I guess I am a few months behind doing this.


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah sorry, there's not much left to discuss. The band even released a book detailing the story. What you could do, is look into songs like Lost Perfection and Prequel, as those songs are connected as well. I don't think much of the discussion (at least here) contains notes from those songs.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Looks rad!


----------



## Fiction

Must be special if Dan is wearing shoes.


----------



## GSingleton

preorder cream please


----------



## Herrick

jonajon91 said:


> Can you guys help me out? I really want to get into this band because I just have so much damn respect for them and they can really write music!
> I tried listening to alaska a while back, but found the pacing really slow and the whole album was fairly tedious. Selkies was the shit though. I have been listening to parallax 2 the last few days and it is massively awesome! I also just listened through colors, but it did not live up to parallax (I do understand that albums grow on you). Which album(s) should I do next?


 
I only have two of their albums: the first & Alaska. I like them both but the problem I have with their songs is that a lot of them sound more like medleys of different songs rather than one cohesive piece. This kind of music takes more time to sink in for me. So uh sorry, mang. I guess you'll have to listen to them until it sinks in or it doesn't. Nothing wrong with only enjoying a few albums from a band


----------



## asher

The Great Misdirect was actually how I got into them. But I think that and the Parallax EP are the next to hit.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Definitely TGM. Swim To The Moon is one hell of an experience.


----------



## jjfiegel

I'd say if you can't get into Colors don't bother with TGM. But definitely do the first Parallax.


----------



## Fiction

Fun Fact, Swim to the Moon was the exact same length it took me to walk to school, so I'm pretty sure all of year 12 I listened to that every single morning on my way to school.

TGM Is probably the most accessible, followed by Parallax 2.


----------



## jonajon91

Well I am more than happy with parallax 2 and colors now. It just takes time to absorb it. Next on my list is the parallax EP and TGM. Then I can start working my way back through their older material. I think this is the start of a beautiful journey.

Also learning to play a lot of the songs on bass really helps.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The only song on TGM I dislike is Obfuscation, everything else is great and it is definitely one of their more accessible albums.


----------



## Mwoit

It was Record Store Day UK yesterday.


----------



## jonajon91

I just recorded a bass cover of sun of nothing, would it be okay to post it here?

---edit---

.... it, imma post it anyway. Just let me know if you want rid of it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBuD_rtSNR0


----------



## jonajon91

You guys heard this A-Capella cover of 'desert of song'?


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/darren-mcclelland/desert-of-song-between-the[/SC]


----------



## JustMac

Where are the lads atm in terms of new material, any word? 


You can usually guess where a lot of bands are heading musically but I don't have a clue what avenues BtBaM could potentially go down for new stuff. I think its just that they've covered so much ground, I don't know how they _can't_ retread old stuff at this point.


----------



## TheStig1214

Hey guys, kind of a new fan of this band. I bought Parallax II about a year ago and love every song on it. Seeing them in June with Meshuggah. What should be the next full length I listen to? Kind of caught between Colors and Alaska. 

The only time I ever get the time to listen to music is in the car commuting, and I don't have the means to stream. So I buy albums. In case anyone thought I was that weirdo who's never heard of Pandora or Youtube haha.


----------



## jonajon91

I went parallax 2 --> colors --> Great misdirect --> Parallax 1 --> alaska. That seems to have worked for me.

It think the band are working on getting out the Parallax 2 studio DVD at the moment, no word that I know of on new material.


----------



## bhakan

I'd go Colors. While my personal favorite is Parallax II, Colors is still generally considered their best work by a lot of people, and rightfully so. It really is an amazing album.


----------



## nikolazjalic

+1 for colors, phenomenal album and I'd highly recommend parallax 1. Has more of a similar vibe to the second and some of my favourite btbam moments ever on that album


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Anyone going to the Meshuggah/BTBAM show in Silver Spring tomorrow? The setlist looks pretty awesome, seems they've been doing:

White Walls
Telos
Ants Of The Sky
Lay Your Ghosts To Rest
Fossil Genera - A Feed From Cloud Mountain

My only gripe is that they'd end the set with Fossil Genera. I consider that to be one of their least interesting songs.


----------



## -One-

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Anyone going to the Meshuggah/BTBAM show in Silver Spring tomorrow? The setlist looks pretty awesome, seems they've been doing:
> 
> White Walls
> Telos
> Ants Of The Sky
> Lay Your Ghosts To Rest
> Fossil Genera - A Feed From Cloud Mountain
> 
> My only gripe is that they'd end the set with Fossil Genera. I consider that to be one of their least interesting songs.


_Fossil Genera_ was pretty bland to see live after _Lay Your Ghosts To Rest_, honestly. I was very disappointed by their choice of set. I get that they don't want to play pre-_Colors_ stuff anymore, but I was hoping for maybe one song from _Alaska_ or _The Silent Circus_. I get a little bored with some of their newer stuff (the whole metal into polka/folk/western/other-weird-genre-shift thing got old real quick for me).


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah, I'll be there tomorrow. The set is okay. I've seen all of these songs multiple times, and I would rather hear a fifteen minute rendition of Desert of Song than White Walls for the millionth time. Though I am glad to see Fossil again, it's been a a few years since I've seen that song live.


----------



## The ProfEscher

jjfiegel said:


> Yeah, I'll be there tomorrow. The set is okay. I've seen all of these songs multiple times, and I would rather hear a fifteen minute rendition of Desert of Song than White Walls for the millionth time. Though I am glad to see Fossil again, it's been a a few years since I've seen that song live.



(TheProfEscher's too-lazy-to-sign-out friend here)

I'll be making the drive from NC tomorrow for the show. This will be the tenth time I've seen White Walls so I'm absolutely ready for them to move on from it. I find the 15 minute tracks to be some of their weakest and I'd much rather see two / three other songs in their place on the setlist. I'm also in complete agreement with -One- about the older songs. I know they've made huge changes in style and have played them to death, but All Bodies or Backwards Marathon would be SO much better than Selkies at this point. I've seen my fair share of the older material and I'm really just butthurt because I like that stuff more than the newer stuff but damn, what I'd give to see them bust out something like Roboturner.


----------



## jjfiegel

The ProfEscher said:


> (TheProfEscher's too-lazy-to-sign-out friend here)
> 
> I'll be making the drive from NC tomorrow for the show. This will be the tenth time I've seen White Walls so I'm absolutely ready for them to move on from it. I find the 15 minute tracks to be some of their weakest and I'd much rather see two / three other songs in their place on the setlist. I'm also in complete agreement with -One- about the older songs. I know they've made huge changes in style and have played them to death, but All Bodies or Backwards Marathon would be SO much better than Selkies at this point. I've seen my fair share of the older material and I'm really just butthurt because I like that stuff more than the newer stuff but damn, what I'd give to see them bust out something like Roboturner.



I don't get why they haven't tired of White Walls yet. They got tired of Selkies pretty quickly, but they've had to have played WW more by now.


----------



## piggins411

From what I remember reading, they ARE tired of WW, but they just keep playing it


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Its a little disappointing there leaving the older stuff out, for places like NZ/AUS.

They have only made it down here once to NZ and we were only treated to the queen/mordecai encore, meaning ill probably never hear selkies live if they ever come back....


----------



## Mendez

If what you guys are saying is correct, then I'm glad I managed to hear selkies live. That song pretty much destroyed coheed and cambria's show that followed up, I didnt even stay for coheed 
The second time I saw them live they closed with WW, which was great as well. Hearing selkies live pushed me to actually learn the song tho. 

Definitely wouldn't mind hearing mordecai live...


----------



## Shimme

piggins411 said:


> From what I remember reading, they ARE tired of WW, but they just keep playing it



That's actually really ironic in a horribly sad way considering the lyrics. That song has a lot of meaning to me (and obviously to the band), but I'd rather that they not play it if its going to become a parody of itself.


----------



## mike0

someone let me know how the show goes and what the set list is for tonight. i forgot i had scheduled an mtg draft with my friends and as such won't be attending  i figure they're playing newer stuff, probably all of which i've seen already; but in the event there's something out of the ordinary, like swim to the moon in its entirety, i want to know so i can forever kick myself for not going


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Got the Parallax II tab book  can't wait to spend the next seven years learning it


----------



## jonajon91

Is there any word on the Parallax 2 performance DVD yet?


----------



## Mwoit

Between the Buried and Me "Extremophile Elite" (LIVE)


----------



## Zalbu

Mwoit said:


> Between the Buried and Me "Extremophile Elite" (LIVE)



Man, I love Pauls vocals. It would be so cool if they did another song with him on lead vocals like the Blind Melon cover they did on The Anatomy Of.


----------



## jonajon91

mm. mm. mmmm.
Consider this pre-ordered.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Holy mother of god, that is good! Lets see if I can scratch some money together, because there is no reason I shouldn´t get this.


----------



## vilk

Krullnar said:


>



The funny thing about this picture is that Amon Amarth is nerdy as .... and most of their fan base is morbidly obese people.

Whereas last time I went to a BTBAM show everyone looked metal enough, and there were even some cute girls there as well.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Zalbu said:


> Man, I love Pauls vocals. It would be so cool if they did another song with him on lead vocals like the Blind Melon cover they did on The Anatomy Of.



Desert of Song


----------



## Doug N

Mwoit said:


> Between the Buried and Me "Extremophile Elite" (LIVE)




Anus = Prepared


----------



## Defi

Zalbu said:


> Man, I love Pauls vocals. It would be so cool if they did another song with him on lead vocals like the Blind Melon cover they did on The Anatomy Of.


 
I am pretty sure he does the vocals for a song on the silent circus. Don't remember the title, but it's an all soft song... lemme look.

Shevanel Take 2.

Anyway, I loved this band during silent circus and when alaska came out they peaked, colors was a bit too... much. And they have long flown of my radar since then. Just checking in here, seems they're pretty much sticking to the same formula.


----------



## CTID

He also did clean vocals in the original Shevanel, or at least he did on Colors_Live.


----------



## jjfiegel

CTID said:


> He also did clean vocals in the original Shevanel, or at least he did on Colors_Live.



Pretty sure that's just for the live album. Pretty sure Goodyear did all the cleans on the self-titled.


----------



## MerlinTKD

The Great Misdirect tour was the first show my girlfriend and I saw together. It was awesome!  We catch them at least once every tour, now.

I thought it was incredible they did 'Swim to the Moon' live... but the Future Sequence tour, doing the entire album straight through, then 'White Walls' as an encore? I literally did this: 

Can't wait for the next rock opera!


----------



## Doug N

Mwoit said:


> Between the Buried and Me "Extremophile Elite" (LIVE)




This is a great Blu Ray by the way, I just got it yesterday. Great sound, visuals, and performance, well worth the money for the Blu Ray + CD.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Yeah so I decided to buy the blu ray, having not heard a single song by this band.

Was hooked by track 3. That PRS is the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## jjfiegel

Live Blu-Ray is great, though it has the same problem that Colors Live does in that it changes scenes every five seconds, which can cause you to miss moments that you wanted to see a certain member do.


----------



## brutalwizard

Im pretty happy with the bluray. Was super on sale at best buy like less the 15$ had to get it. Im a gtarist, but my fav instrument really is the drums in this band. They always blow my mind too hard haha.


----------



## jjfiegel

What really blows me away is how easy they make it look. I think it's the end of Telos where it just switches between Paul and Blake a few times and it's crazy.


----------



## nikolazjalic

noice 

http://prsguitars.com/dustiewaring/index.php#


----------



## Mwoit

For lazy people:


----------



## Doug N

jjfiegel said:


> Live Blu-Ray is great, though it has the same problem that Colors Live does in that it changes scenes every five seconds, which can cause you to miss moments that you wanted to see a certain member do.



This is pretty accurate, although it could definitely be worse. Given that this band attracts musicians I would have preferred to have seen longer cuts, or maybe alternate angles.

Having said that, it's pretty awesome in Telos when Richardson is beating the drums like a monkey with his ass on fire.


----------



## jjfiegel

Doug N said:


> This is pretty accurate, although it could definitely be worse. Given that this band attracts musicians I would have preferred to have seen longer cuts, or maybe alternate angles.
> 
> Having said that, it's pretty awesome in Telos when Richardson is beating the drums like a monkey with his ass on fire.



I would love the ability to be able to pick a camera angle from like five different cameras and follow it throughout the whole thing. That would take up a lot of time - though I bet they do have all of that footage - and space - though that's why you have Blu-Ray.


----------



## Maggai

Why have they pretty much stopped doing the alternate camera angle thing? That was one thing that was really hyped back when the dvd format came out. I know some older live dvd's did this, but I rarely see it these days. Would be awesome to see a performance of a single member for a whole song. Great way to make out what they're playing.


----------



## JustMac

I don't get it, is Paul part of the Ibanez family now? Thought he converted to PRS! I suppose he doesn't endorse either so he can play whatever he likes without lawyers at his throat


----------



## CTID

He went back to Ibanez several months ago.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Maggai said:


> Why have they pretty much stopped doing the alternate camera angle thing? That was one thing that was really hyped back when the dvd format came out. I know some older live dvd's did this, but I rarely see it these days. Would be awesome to see a performance of a single member for a whole song. Great way to make out what they're playing.



I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally expected this to be the case. Separate cameras on each player for the duration that could be switched. But alas, no. Shame too. There are too many quick cuts. And the one view of Blake lets you see Tommy's ass, and a little of Paul in the background.

The DVD is f-ing great. I love the live-in-studio production. This is what I wanted from the Scenes from a Memory DVD. But again, no.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Not for a while but man, I'm so excited to see this and I'm sure at least of few of the guys on here would dig it too

https://www.creativelive.com/courses/studio-pass-tommy-rogers-jamie-king


----------



## MerlinTKD

nikolazjalic said:


> Not for a while but man, I'm so excited to see this and I'm sure at least of few of the guys on here would dig it too
> 
> https://www.creativelive.com/courses/studio-pass-tommy-rogers-jamie-king



Whoa! 

I'm guessing a pre-recorded thing that you can access for two days - but it's FREE! Yeah, gonna figure this CreativeLive thing out, definitely.


----------



## Blasphemer

MerlinTKD said:


> Whoa!
> 
> I'm guessing a pre-recorded thing that you can access for two days - but it's FREE! Yeah, gonna figure this CreativeLive thing out, definitely.



No, as the name implies, its live. You can ask questions and stuff while it's streaming, and the hosts will try and get the guest lecturer to answer your question. I've watched a whole bunch of the creativelive courses, and they're super helpful.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Regarding the multiple camera angle thing:

Dream Theater and Muse (I think) have some app where you can do that on their shows where they had 360° cameras on a couple of places so you can literally control where you want to watch. I want that for this.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Mendez said:


> If what you guys are saying is correct, then I'm glad I managed to hear selkies live. That song pretty much destroyed coheed and cambria's show that followed up, I didnt even stay for coheed
> The second time I saw them live they closed with WW, which was great as well. Hearing selkies live pushed me to actually learn the song tho.
> 
> Definitely wouldn't mind hearing mordecai live...


I'm going to pull a "nah nah nah nana" and say I *have* heard Mordecai live. It was mindblowing as it was the first BTBAM song I heard.

Sad to hear they've completely stopped playing pre-Colors stuff but at least I got to see them do Mordecai and an Alaska medley.

Looking forward to getting my DVD. I've even asked my friend over to watch it together. He's a huge BTBAM fan as well, hopefully this will make up for the fact that he couldn't come with me when I went to see them.


----------



## Augmatted

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I'm going to pull a "nah nah nah nana" and say I *have* heard Mordecai live. It was mindblowing as it was the first BTBAM song I heard.
> 
> Sad to hear they've completely stopped playing pre-Colors stuff but at least I got to see them do Mordecai and an Alaska medley.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my DVD. I've even asked my friend over to watch it together. He's a huge BTBAM fan as well, hopefully this will make up for the fact that he couldn't come with me when I went to see them.



Damn you have a friend that likes BTBAM? You are very lucky all of my friends listen to pop/hip hop and I have no one to talk to about or listen to music with.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

To be fair, he's my girlfriend's brother and he was 12 when my girlfriend and I got together (I was 16) so I have had some years to feed him music and raise him to be the best friend I needed.

I was lucky that he actually got into that stuff when I introduced him to it. Still going strong today but now he sometimes throws recommendations back.


----------



## Sebski

Does anyone know where to get a copy of the guide to Parallax II? It's the book with Tommy's explanation to the whole story. I can't seem to find it any where.


----------



## ScottyB724

Man that really bums me out if they are never going to play pre-alaska stuff live again. I'm pretty sure they said they might on special occasions or something. 

If we're bragging about shows now, I have to for btbam. I've been going to their shows for almost 10 years now, seen them close to 20 times. Closing out shows with Mordecai was their thing for a while, and it was always great. I remember them playing Selkies before Alaska came out and just being like holy f_uck_. I've seen Colors played front to back, as well as Parallax II. 

Basically, I could die tomorrow and be happy just from all my btbam experiences


----------



## Winspear

Sebski said:


> Does anyone know where to get a copy of the guide to Parallax II? It's the book with Tommy's explanation to the whole story. I can't seem to find it any where.



PM Brutalwizard on here


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

EtherealEntity said:


> PM Brutalwizard on here


Does he like...have several copies or something? Would love one myself but I'm not about to bookblock Sebski.


----------



## jonajon91

Just got my DVD in the post. Apparently there was a mix up and I did not get the Tshirt I wanted, but eh i'll sort that out.


----------



## Cbutler

kind of off topic, but can we appreciate that sitar flavored slide technique paul uses in extremophile elite? so awesome to finally see how it was achieved


----------



## MerlinTKD

Haven't seen this anywhere on SSO yet, so:

Studio day 1; Tomorrow we start tracking our 8th full length record!







I, for one, am quite stoked!


----------



## nikolazjalic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz7qOOY0yy8&index=2&list=LLUWa3KKIIOVx1QWy8lC7GoA

thought this was pretty awesome, im sure you guys will dig
EDIT: keep forgetting how to embed a youtube video, oops


----------



## Deception

New album '*Coma Ecliptic*' being released on July 7th:



BTBAM's facebook page said:


> We are excited to announce the Coma Ecliptic tour named after our forthcoming new album! Our tour will feature Animals As Leaders and The Contortionist.
> VIP Packages are on-sale now at: showstubs.com/btbam
> Coma Ecliptic will be released via Metal Blade Records July 7th!
> 
> More about our new album:
> "Once again, the band has returned with an ambitious concept album. This time, the story follows the wanderings of an unidentified man, stuck in a coma, as he journeys through his past lives. Each song is its own episode in a modern day, sort of The Twilight Zone-esque fashion. The unidentified man enters each world and is offered a choice: stay, or move on to the next in search of something better, something more "perfect." Vocalist / keyboardist Tommy Rogers spoke with Revolver Magazine for their upcoming issue, which will be on newsstands everywhere March 31st. Pick up the magazine for an exclusive first look at the album's recording process and concept. New music and pre-orders bundles will be launched on April 3rd, 2015."


https://www.facebook.com/BTBAMoffic...172404.115385878188/10153225606338189/?type=1

Hype!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Stoked!


----------



## Entropy Prevails

I for one am hoping that they´ve taken a different approach on this one. We already have two one song epic records and they´ve been great. Lets hope for some innovation!


----------



## bhakan

From that description, I'm kind of hoping that it's done almost like The Dear Hunter's Color Spectrum, having each song like a different take on the style. With all the different elements BTBAM incorporate into their music it would be cool to hear.

Of course though, I'll probably be thrilled with whatever it ends up being.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Deception said:


> New album '*Coma Ecliptic*' being released on July 7th:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BTBAMoffic...172404.115385878188/10153225606338189/?type=1
> 
> 
> Hype!




Ahhhhh, can't wait! Should be seeing them before the album drops, maybe they'll play a couple tunes!


----------



## octatoan

Cbutler said:


> kind of off topic, but can we appreciate that sitar flavored slide technique paul uses in extremophile elite? so awesome to finally see how it was achieved



I . . . uh . . . can you explain? Kinda out of the loop.


----------



## JustMac

Deception said:


> New album '*Coma Ecliptic*' being released on July 7th:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BTBAMoffic...172404.115385878188/10153225606338189/?type=1
> 
> Hype!



Oh my giddy arse, haven't been this hyped for an album since.
..well, the last BtBaM album. I want to go into an ecliptic coma until the album comes out, or at least until April 3rd!


----------



## brutalwizard

IDAHO DATE ON THE COMA EPILEPTIC TOUR 

fluck yes son


----------



## habicore_5150

Deception said:


> New album '*Coma Ecliptic*' being released on July 7th:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BTBAMoffic...172404.115385878188/10153225606338189/?type=1
> 
> Hype!



Just what I needed, a new BTBAM album the day before I turn 24


----------



## asher

STOP SKIPPING DC, EVERY SHOW I WANT TO SEE :rage:


----------



## MartinMTL

Seems like there are some inconsistencies in the tour dates. No Montreal date listed on the poster, but the VIP preorder site has it listed on Aug 5. Either way, I am seriously ....ing hoping that they will be in Mtl because this whole lineup is insane.


----------



## Discoqueen

Oh my gosh!!! New BTBAM on July 7th??? THATS MY BIRTHDAY!!  25 is going to be a good year!


----------



## brutalwizard

The New BTBAM, Gives me some SUPER 70's yes vibes. Honestly stepped in a new crazy direction soundwise while still riffing and structured like a BTBAM song.

Sounds sick as fvck. Can't wait to you guys hear it today.


----------



## btbamthewell

stream of new song - Memory Palace - Between The Buried And Me

Looks like they weren't lying when they said this is the biggest change since Colors.

Very much looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## jonajon91

I'm actually ... not digging this. oh

---edit---

I hope it's a grower.


----------



## DLG

why does tommy sound like labrie now?

without the growls this sounds like any dime a dozen prog metal band from the 90s.

not a bad thing though, I enjoyed the song.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Yeah, Tommy's voice is freaking
me out. 

Other than that, I think this is really cool. But, then again, I'm also trying hard not to be cynical. Haha


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

In all honesty, I hated both parts of the parallax for the most part. It was obvious, to
Me, that they were wearing their record label change on their sleeve. Not that it was "too metal" because they've always been a metal band, I just felt like something was off. I was 13 whenever Colors came out and that album, as well as the Great Misdirect, pretty much solely changed the way that I viewed and listened to music. 

I'm not going to make an early judgement on a whole album based off of
a single, but I am skeptical.


----------



## jonajon91

It's made it's way through to youtube


----------



## Zalbu

I like it, sounds more The Great Misdirect than Colors. 

It feels like we're going to get another divide just like Opeth did with Heritage. Seriously guys, Colors is a once in a lifetime album and it was made 7 years ago. Bands evolve, they won't try to make another Colors and they probably don't want to.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I love it 

The comments and reactions scared me a bit before listening, but there's nothing wrong with this. I really like the new direction, but to think that they're going to have only one style on a BTBAM album is a bit short sighted  Every one of their albums has such an immense variety.


----------



## Richie666

I'll refrain from listening for a bit, but I'm glad to hear they're progressing. They're so innovative and forward thinking that I would hate to see them stagnate. Parallax II will go down as one of the best extreme prog metal albums of all time, so why make that statement again? In fact the stylistic trilogy of Colors, TGM, and Parallax represents some of the best this genre has to offer.


----------



## bhakan

I really like the new track. I'm glad that they changed their sound, because to me Parallax and Colors were both such perfect records that if they hadn't made a significant change, they would just spend the rest of their career in the shadow of those two records. Now they can explore a new sound, which at least from this one song I'm really digging. It's definitely a more mellow BTBAM, but unlike some other recent prog metal-gone-prog rock bands it still retains their core sound and isn't just ripping of '70s prog.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Jesus, that was one hell of a ride, but I freaking loved it!

Definitely a totally different direction for them, but I'm excited to hear what the rest of the album sounds like!


----------



## MetalheadMC

Cool song. It's going to have to grow on me though. I've had Alaska, colors, and tgm on repeat for the longest time now


----------



## piggins411

I'm loving this new song. The vocals are absolutely insane


----------



## spawnofthesith

This track is ....ing dope yo


----------



## Pinhead

I am a proud supporter of Memory Palace.


----------



## vividox

Zalbu said:


> I like it, sounds more The Great Misdirect than Colors.
> 
> It feels like we're going to get another divide just like Opeth did with Heritage. Seriously guys, Colors is a once in a lifetime album and it was made 7 years ago. *Bands evolve, they won't try to make another Colors and they probably don't want to.*


The Great Misdirect WAS another Colors.

For me, Colors was amazing, but TGM and Parallax just rehashed the exact same ideas. Don't get me wrong - they are awesome, but the sound was starting to get stale. I like the new direction a lot. #Opinions


----------



## ThePIGI King

They've released the amount of tracks, the names of all the tracks, and the lengths of the tracks. Not sure if anyone else has said it yet.

Coma Ecliptic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MartinMTL

I feel a bit of a disturbance in the balance of the universe. There are no tracks more than 10 minutes long?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MartinMTL said:


> I feel a bit of a disturbance in the balance of the universe. There are no tracks more than 10 minutes long?



Thank. God. 

I really hope the return to more, shorter individual tracks is them getting back to the formula that was amazing for four REALLY good albums. I'm not saying I want the Silent Circus Pt.2, but what I really loved about BTBAM was that they didn't need 10+ minutes to flesh out dynamic, interesting, multi-faceted extreme music, they had the tact and skill to get it done in half that time. 

I've said this before and after what is probably hundreds of listens at this point, The Great Misdirect was their most aptly named album. It felt like a giant B-Side to Colors, and in the worse way possible. Now that I've listed to Parrallax more, I like it better than I first did, and it's massively better than TGM, but still not quite Alaska/Colors quality, at least as far as the pure songwriting in their unique style.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think I might be the only one who likes Colors the least out of their albums (I've only gone as far back as Alaska, though). That being said I'm really not a fan of the new song on first listen. Maybe it'll be a grower but it sounds way too much like Dream Theater for my taste, and Timmy's vocals sound weird.


----------



## piggins411

I've never really been able to get into older stuff. The Silent Circus has some good songs, but the self-titled is pretty terrible to me


----------



## Flemmigan

in b4 thread turns into a ranking list of BTBAM's albums for the _n_th time 

I like the new song, it's different and has me excited for the rest of the album. I'm glad it sounds like they're going into some different territory, but I'm sure whatever the full album is like it'll still have that ineffable BTBAM feel. The album concept sounds really cool... It definitely has me jamming Deloused in the Comatorium a lot lately.


----------



## stevexc

Yeah, it's different. I really like it though. They've dropped all the -core and most of the metal, it's like brutal prog rock now. Funny how it's such a similar move to Opeth (as in, crank the prog to 11 and drop the metal to like a 3) but it works so much better. Maybe I'm just a fanboy. It still really feels like BTBAM tho.

Definitely gonna be picking this one up.


----------



## andyjanson

Really digging this. Always preferred the proggier side of BTBAM to the 'corey' bits. Anyone notice that this appears to be in E standard as opposed to C#? That's good news for me in terms of learning it


----------



## SeditiousDissent

stevexc said:


> Yeah, it's different. I really like it though. They've dropped all the -core and most of the metal, it's like brutal prog rock now. Funny how it's such a similar move to Opeth (as in, crank the prog to 11 and drop the metal to like a 3) but it works so much better.




That's exactly what I thought when I first heard this track. I definitely dig this. I only got into BTBAM within the last year or 2, so I don't really have any nostalgia toward them. I guess for those who have been along for the ride for a while, this might be a disappointment. For me, however, it's awesome to hear them progressing progressively.


----------



## stevexc

SeditiousDissent said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I first heard this track. I definitely dig this. I only got into BTBAM within the last year or 2, so I don't really have any nostalgia toward them. I guess for those who have been along for the ride for a while, this might be a disappointment. For me, however, it's awesome to hear them progressing progressively.



I've been following them since Alaska dropped, so maybe I'm not as oldschool a fan as some but I do have some heavy nostalgia... this is a band that's definitely evolving, and definitely only doing what they want to do. I can easily say between each album there's no clear "better", just "different". I've got my favorites, but I can't say that Colours is a "better" album than what this is shaping up to be.


----------



## JEngelking

BlackMastodon said:


> I think I might be the only one who likes Colors the least out of their albums (I've only gone as far back as Alaska, though). That being said I'm really not a fan of the new song on first listen. Maybe it'll be a grower but it sounds way too much like Dream Theater for my taste, and *Timmy's* vocals sound weird.









 Sorry, this is what I heard in my head when I read that and it made me laugh.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Curse you autocorrect.


----------



## jjfiegel

Colors is good, but it's a sound I don't think they got completely right until Parallax II.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The production on this song is great! Definitely more dynamic than their previous records sounded.


----------



## mike0

definitely liking the shift in sound, and looking forward to the rest of the album. digging the yes-synth and queen-esque riff at the end too, makes me giddy for the progginess to come. 

one minor gripe i have is that the song has a lot of interesting parts that i wish were fleshed out a little more, almost as if it jumps from section to section a little prematurely. this is something i've heard people complain about their music in the past, but this is the first time it's ever really been apparent to me more-so than previous albums. really hoping on it being a culmination of themes and melodies from previous tracks to tie it all together.

also the album comes out on my birthday, what better is there to do the day you turn 23 than spin the newest album from your favorite band?


----------



## vividox

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've said this before and after what is probably hundreds of listens at this point, The Great Misdirect was their most aptly named album. It felt like a giant B-Side to Colors, and in the worse way possible.


Have to agree. I still really like parts of it, but that album was a very obvious attempt to be Colors II. And it was the second best of the two.


----------



## vividox

piggins411 said:


> I've never really been able to get into older stuff. The Silent Circus has some good songs, but the self-titled is pretty terrible to me


Yeah, anything before Alaska isn't my cup of tea.

My old college roommate is the exact opposite. He likes everything up to Alaska and isn't a fan of the new proggy stuff. He's a huge hardcore guy, unsurprisingly.


----------



## asher

I seem to be alone in thinking that the Parallax EP is better than the full album 

Honestly I rate Colors, TGM, and PII all pretty equally, I think I maybe just don't find the specific riffs and melodies of PII as pleasing to my ears. I dunno. But I think the slightly shorter form of the EP helps it be supremely composed that the longer form albums don't quiiiiite get to.


----------



## vividox

Flemmigan said:


> in b4 thread turns into a ranking list of BTBAM's albums for the _n_th time


 

Sorry.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Ok, I've always been sure to keep quiet about this band. All of my metal friends have been singing praises about this band for a long time while I could never get into them. When I hear them, like, its cool, but it doesnt tickle my pickle.

But this new song tickled my pickle.

This could be a good gateway album for me.


----------



## asher

That is an excellent phrase.


----------



## andyjanson

asher said:


> I seem to be alone in thinking that the Parallax EP is better than the full album
> 
> Honestly I rate Colors, TGM, and PII all pretty equally, I think I maybe just don't find the specific riffs and melodies of PII as pleasing to my ears. I dunno. But I think the slightly shorter form of the EP helps it be supremely composed that the longer form albums don't quiiiiite get to.



Nope, not alone - I thought It was just me. Right on man


----------



## Sikthness

asher said:


> I seem to be alone in thinking that the Parallax EP is better than the full album
> 
> Honestly I rate Colors, TGM, and PII all pretty equally, I think I maybe just don't find the specific riffs and melodies of PII as pleasing to my ears. I dunno. But I think the slightly shorter form of the EP helps it be supremely composed that the longer form albums don't quiiiiite get to.



Im with you man, I love the Parallax EP.


----------



## Deception

Not really feeling the new track  It just doesn't do anything for me or get me that excited after a bunch of listens, which is a shame as BTBAM are my favourite band. It feels really thin; I remember when they first put Telos out I was blown away on first listen. built to destroooooyyyyyy

Of course I understand they have to change their sound otherwise they'd be doing the same album over again, Colors 3.0 etc, but heavy/prog-death BTBAM are my favourite BTBAM haha. Will definitely give the whole album a chance though.


----------



## gunch

I only like Silent Circus and Alaska. But I REALLY like Silent Circus and Alaska.


----------



## MetalheadMC

BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME Bassist Says The New Record Features Mostly Clean Vocals! - Metal Injection

New interview with Dan about the direction on Coma Ecliptic


----------



## Skyblue

So where did BTBAM find 7 singers for this song?  Seriously, Tommy sounds sooooo different every other minute, it's crazy. 

Song sounds cool, but I have to admit it brings an almost Unexpect-esque schizophrenic vibe sometimes.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Skyblue said:


> So where did BTBAM find 7 singers for this song?  Seriously, Tommy sounds sooooo different every other minute, it's crazy.
> 
> Song sounds cool, but I have to admit it brings an almost Unexpect-esque schizophrenic vibe sometimes.


 
haha I've had the schizo vibe from Tommy since I heard "sleep shake" off his solo album


----------



## Sebski

Probably the most excited I've been for a BTBAM record after reading it's going to feature mainly clean vocals. I never quite got into the abrasive, dissonant stuff. It just sounded like a mess.


----------



## gorthul

Not feeling the new song tbh.
Also I would be excited to hear that they more focus on clean vocals if Dan Tompkins or Chris Barretto would be their vocalist, but Tommy's vocals sure are good but nothing super outstanding, also I always liked his guttural sound.


----------



## MerlinTKD

So, then... we're all in agreement?


This is the best/worst BTBAM ever
Tommy's vocals have never been better/worse

and

This new direction for BTBAM will bring the world into complete harmony / send us all screaming into hell

Okay, got it! Meeting adjourned!


----------



## jjfiegel

I find it hilarious that this album may split the fanbase.


----------



## spawnofthesith

People carrying on like they drastically changed their sound....


This sounds like btbam to me


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ITT: Folks complaining about different people having different opinions about different things. 

Maybe we should add the tag "Praise Only" to these threads moving forward. Wouldn't wanna rock the boat too much.


----------



## stevexc

MaxOfMetal said:


> ITT: Folks complaining about different people having different opinions about different things.
> 
> Maybe we should add the tag "Praise Only" to these threads moving forward. Wouldn't wanna rock the boat too much.



The worst part is I'm seeing more complaining about the complaining than the actual complaining itself


----------



## vividox

The only thing I have to complain about is I haven't heard the full album yet.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Anybody going to the New Orleans show at Howlin' Wolf tonight?


----------



## btbamthewell

Interview: Dan Briggs of Between the Buried and Me talks new album, hear new song | Metal Insider

With all this talk of the album being more melodic and less chaotic it gives me hope that Dustie will write super heavy riffs for the new Glass Casket.


----------



## Blasphemer

BTBAM are coming to Portland at the end of next week, and I'm doing monitors for the show. I'm pretty freaking excited!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Here's the setlist for the New Orleans show if anyone is interested. They killed it.

Selkies: The Art of Obession 
Lay Your Ghosts to Rest 
Extremophile Elite 
Memory Palace 
Sun of Nothing 
Disease, Injury, Madness 
White Wall


----------



## Coalesce42

Saw BTBAM last night in Lawrence, KS. Just amazing, hard to find the words to describe them live. I had not seen them live since 2004. Two totally different but equally amazing bands.


----------



## tomsargent

Indianapolis here. I saw BTBAM last night and I still get that frisson feeling when I think about the show. GawdDAMN that was an awesome night. If any of you are contemplating not making the long drive, or skipping the show so you can rest up for work the next morning - GO SEE IT!


----------



## Blasphemer

Worked with BTBAM last night. Didn't have a whole lot of interaction with the band besides a few words here and there. They were cool, and their touring crew were just as rad. Dan remembered playing with my band when Trioscapes came to town, and the rest of the guys all thanked us for the work we put in throughout the day. A few shots:












The Atlas Moth, though, are freaking awesome guys. They were cracking jokes all day and generally being super cool, and even let me try out their Dunables during soundcheck. All of this despite a death in the family and a fill in guitarist who had 2 days to learn the entire setlist. It's times like that I really start kicking myself for not having my business cards ready, yet...

Oh, I also got to handle both Paul and Dustie's guitars  (unfortunately not play, just carry around from A to B. Still pretty sweet, though)


----------



## MetalheadMC

Just out of curiosity, how long does it take yall to learn one of their songs? I've been messing around with Backwards Marathon for the most part. Took about an hour or two just to get through the first minute of the song. Also working on Telos, which is a tad easier in some parts, but the leads are just insane


----------



## DLG

have you guys checked out Native Construct?

They are pretty much out-BTBAMing BTBAM


----------



## jonajon91

^ one of my most hyped releases, I shilled for them on this page when I was new to the forum (sorry), they're somewhere between BTBAM and queen and they all have berkeley degrees.


----------



## DLG

yeah, definitely a lot of 70s prog influences in a more modern package. very nice stuff.


----------



## mike0

MetalheadMC said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long does it take yall to learn one of their songs? I've been messing around with Backwards Marathon for the most part. Took about an hour or two just to get through the first minute of the song. Also working on Telos, which is a tad easier in some parts, but the leads are just insane



took me about 6 months to get all of colors down and memorized, but that was off and on more or less throughout that time. each song on parallax took a few days each to get down without having to reference a tab, same for selkies and the primer. memorization was the real pain for me, simply because of how long their songs are and how often the riffs/sections change up. then again, listening to them non-stop for years does help a little with remembering what parts of the song come next


----------



## stevexc

MetalheadMC said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long does it take yall to learn one of their songs? I've been messing around with Backwards Marathon for the most part. Took about an hour or two just to get through the first minute of the song. Also working on Telos, which is a tad easier in some parts, but the leads are just insane



I've been working on Colors since decent gp5 tabs showed up on UG. I can play along with the tabs for most of the rhythm parts and some of the lead at this point.

Then again I haven't been trying to memorize any of it, although I've got a good chunk of Prequel down.

Selkies I've got mostly down though, just a few transitions screw me up. Don't misunderstand me, it sounds like a Shreds overdub when I play, but I know what notes I'm missing for the most part


----------



## JustMac

MetalheadMC said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long does it take yall to learn one of their songs? I've been messing around with Backwards Marathon for the most part. Took about an hour or two just to get through the first minute of the song. Also working on Telos, which is a tad easier in some parts, but the leads are just insane



Never, I keep giving up whenever I start


----------



## SeditiousDissent

JustMac said:


> Never, I keep giving up whenever I start



At least you start. I can't even get _that_ part of a BTBAM song right. I'll be jamming around and think to myself, "It would be fun to learn _Informal Gluttony_ (or some other song)." Immediately, my conscience reminds me that I would embarrass myself in the attempt. Fvck you, conscious thought!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Mordecai took me a good week to get down, but most full songs take me awhile to learn well like that in the first place.


----------



## jonajon91

New songs up.


----------



## asher

SeditiousDissent said:


> At least you start. I can't even get _that_ part of a BTBAM song right. I'll be jamming around and think to myself, "It would be fun to learn _Informal Gluttony_ (or some other song)." Immediately, my conscience reminds me that I would embarrass myself in the attempt. Fvck you, conscious thought!



At some point, I think I could manage going through methodically learning the parts to Selkies (sans the sweeps or solo play).

Other than that, I've managed to learn and kinda play...

the incredible running up to the solo riff in White Walls.


----------



## MetalheadMC

jonajon91 said:


> New songs up.




this song kicks ass. The video is a trip and very cool


----------



## MetalheadMC

asher said:


> At some point, I think I could manage going through methodically learning the parts to Selkies (sans the sweeps or solo play).
> 
> Other than that, I've managed to learn and kinda play...
> 
> the incredible running up to the solo riff in White Walls.


 
they're both very tough. I've got the intro to both and not much after that. Fun and discouraging all at the same time


----------



## asher

And the first main riff to... um.. it's either Disease, Injury, Madness or Fossil Genera. Can't remember which one off the top of my head.

Definitely. At least Selkies seems like it'd be manageable.


----------



## vilk

I can play selkies, and you can, too! White Walls is much harder imo as I never finished learning it lol

This recording is so terrible... but I made it as a testament!


----------



## stevexc

Fire up one of the GP tabs (there's some fantastic ones out there), drop it down to 50% speed, and get on it, dudes! I can halfass my way through most of Colors and about half of Alaska (title track and Selkies included) - including a couple of the leads - and I'm terrible at guitar. Don't get me wrong, I could never play the majority of it without having my Guitar Pro crutch, and it's still preeeeetty sloppy, but it's something!


----------



## asher

..... It's neither of those. It's the first main riff in Swim to the Moon that I'm thinking of (around 1:30.)

I think one of the only songs I've actually worked my way through properly is Age of the Tides by Scale the Summit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6fxgu6rSHk

at least for a multi part metal song. Can play Travis' solo and the sweep (cleanly when I was practicing it, at least, not now) but not the crazy tapping in Chris'. One or two Lamb of God songs too.


----------



## MetalheadMC

I have the tabs, but my hand turns to .... after a few minutes, especially after doing the intro to backwards marathon over and over. Feels like it looks like this


----------



## musicaldeath

New song is awesome. Out Dream Theatering Dream Theater lol.


----------



## piggins411

Is it July yet?


----------



## Tom N

Sooo good. This is shaping up to be a true masterpiece.


----------



## btbamthewell

Very impressed with the new song(and last song). To me some parts sound like Queen meets metal.

Very happy that they are experimenting and keeping the music fresh/interesting!


----------



## DLG

song pretty much sounds like a b-side off Metropolis Part 2.

growl vocals sound pretty forced and unnecessary.


----------



## protest

jonajon91 said:


> New songs up.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Hmm. Something's not right. 





Hey mods, time to change the thread title!


----------



## stevexc

I'm not gonna lie, I'm not feeling the Dream Theater too much in this. Mostly because I didn't feel obligated to sleep through it?

But seriously, I'm digging.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I went and listened to some BTBAM albums after the first song from the new album dropped. I never really bothered before, and oh man was that a mistake.

Paralax II is so awesome. I cant stop listening to it. In fact, its been a couple weeks and its the only release I've listened to so far because I'm not dont with it yet 

I'm super hype for this new album now.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Really not digging this new Dream Theater clone thing they got going on.  Real shame since I only really got into them when Parallax 2 came out.


----------



## S-O

I am not super into the new song. I dig Dream Theater and I dig Between the Buried and Me, but I am not feeling Between the Dream Theater.


----------



## Flemmigan

I guess one of the graces of never having listened to Dream Theater is that I don't see hear any of the comparisons. 
I really like The Coma Machine. I feel like the writing on this song is much more restrained than anything they've done before (fewer tech riffs and such), and it works really well. The video was a real trip, too. 
I'm interested to hear the whole album!


----------



## MetalheadMC

Flemmigan said:


> I guess one of the graces of never having listened to Dream Theater is that I don't see hear any of the comparisons.
> I really like The Coma Machine. I feel like the writing on this song is much more restrained than anything they've done before (fewer tech riffs and such), and it works really well. The video was a real trip, too.
> I'm interested to hear the whole album!


 
Same here. I don't hear the comparisons, but I've never listened to too much DT. All in all, they're both labeled prog or whatever so its bound to sound similar every now and then.

regardless this song kicks major ass compared to the previous release IMO. I'm STOKED for this record


----------



## Deception

I like The Coma Machine, and Memory Palace is growing on me, even though I wasn't feeling it originally. I pre-ordered the album on iTunes and got them both as singles, the ending of Coma Machine / build up to the next song is really cool so I'm looking forward to hearing the start of the next song when the album comes out.


----------



## vividox

Maybe it's because I've listened to too MUCH Dream Theater (I'm a huge fan boi), but I'm not really hearing the similarity either.

I'm loving it, though.


----------



## protest

I don't know guys I heard it from (literally) the first note lol.

This is what I thought of right away. I hope this doesn't ruin it for you, it's not my intention. You can skip to like 30 sec in on the first vid.


----------



## piggins411

I don't know. I listen to a lot of Dream Theater, and it's reminiscent of them, but I've always thought they had a bit of that sound to them. The new stuff sounds different to me. Like if Dream Theater just went ....ing crazy


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Ya I don't see it. At all. Of course they are an influence...but not a whole lot of similarity in those songs.


----------



## vividox

piggins411 said:


> I don't know. I listen to a lot of Dream Theater, and it's reminiscent of them, but I've always thought they had a bit of that sound to them. The new stuff sounds different to me. Like if Dream Theater still had Mike Portnoy in it.


IFYP.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

As someone thats never fancied Dream Theater, I will gladly allow BTBAM to take their place.


----------



## ThePIGI King

I'm not gonna lie, BTBAM is one of my all time favorite bands, but these new songs just don't feel right. I'm really wanting to like the new songs, but I just can't. I'm really sad about it...


----------



## MetalheadMC

ThePIGI King said:


> I'm not gonna lie, BTBAM is one of my all time favorite bands, but these new songs just don't feel right. I'm really wanting to like the new songs, but I just can't. I'm really sad about it...


 

Maybe it'll just take some time to set in. Memory Palace is still a work in progress for me but Coma Machine Im loving. Surely there is a lot more to come on the album


----------



## beneharris

Guys, if this is the first comparison to Dream Theater you've heard in their music, you're crazy 

Half of The Great Misdirect is a dream theater song.


----------



## jjfiegel

beneharris said:


> Guys, if this is the first comparison to Dream Theater you've heard in their music, you're crazy
> 
> Half of The Great Misdirect is a dream theater song.



The other half is Bungle.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Memory Palace is good. Coma Machine is f-ing great. I hadn't immediately thought of DT; it reminds me more of Swim to the Moon (but the DT + Bungle comparison is apt, and awesome). Now that I listen I can hear some DT influenced stuff in there. But Scenes from a Memory is probably my favorite record of all time, so I'm cool with that, but I'm also biased.


----------



## Arkeion

Just now digging BTBAM. I've known of them for years, but back when I first listened to Alaska, it just didn't groove with me.

Now I love it. It feels like I've found this new band that has endless awesomeness to listen to.

Edit: Also found out they're gonna be at Juanita's with AAL and The Contortionist.

Never heard of The Contortionist and don't really give a damn about AAL, but I'll be going for BTBAM.


----------



## Buffnuggler

I'm dying for BTBAM to tour and play some old stuff sometime soon. Every time I see them they'll whip out a classic like Alaska or something but it's always just one song from the old albums bc their new material is so long. I enjoy their later material but just not as much as the early stuff, and the last two times I saw them I heard both Swim to the Moon and Silent Flight Flight Parliament which just take up so much set time. I'd way rather hear Roboturner or Camilla Rhodes.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Or Autodidact. Holy .... that song is incredible.


----------



## Mwoit

I saw them at Temples Festival and they opened with Selkies. That was unexpected. (This was on 31st May.)


----------



## Buffnuggler

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Or Autodidact. Holy .... that song is incredible.



oh yeah, one of the best BTBAM breakdowns for sure to end it. Alaska is still just as good as it gets for me IMO, the production and guitar tone compliment the sound of the album so well, as much as I love Colors I think the guitar playing on Alaska is just the peak, it's so weird and perfect, and the melodic moments are as breathtaking as anything else in the band's catalogue.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Alaska was definitely their best metalcore oriented release. Everything after that began to to be much more diverse. 
I second that about the tone. EMG's into a recto have never sounded better if you asked me.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Arkeion said:


> Just now digging BTBAM. I've known of them for years, but back when I first listened to Alaska, it just didn't groove with me.
> 
> Now I love it. It feels like I've found this new band that has endless awesomeness to listen to.
> 
> Edit: Also found out they're gonna be at Juanita's with AAL and The Contortionist.
> 
> Never heard of The Contortionist and don't really give a damn about AAL, but I'll be going for BTBAM.



If you haven't heard of the Contortionist you're missing out. If you like BTBAM they're right up your alley. Start with Language if you like more ethereal melodic stuff with clean singing, and Exoplanet if you like dirty heavy progressive brootalz


----------



## MrYakob

^ Absolutely this. I am extremely sour I won't be seeing this tour, it's an incredible lineup.


----------



## Arkeion

nikolazjalic said:


> If you haven't heard of the Contortionist you're missing out. If you like BTBAM they're right up your alley. Start with Language if you like more ethereal melodic stuff with clean singing, and Exoplanet if you like dirty heavy progressive brootalz



Thanks for the suggestion! I'll be checking them out. I'm pumped for the show.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Oh my god
Premiere: BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME's "Famine Wolf" is Everything We Love About BTBAM In One Track - Metal Injection


----------



## mike0

Christ, each song they release is just better and better. So glad they've deviated from the "Colors" sound, not that I don't like it, but more of the same just gets stagnant after a while. This album defintiely sounds really fresh and it seems like they stepped up their game A LOT. So excited to hear the rest of it.


----------



## Deception

This is the best one so far! The bit at 1:58 - 2:48 is good stuff


----------



## Flemmigan

I've loved everything they have put out, especially Colors, in fact I furiously stroke myself to sleep to White Walls every night, but after listening to this song once I can say with certainty that it's absolutely terrible. Probably the worst thing they've ever done. Not impressed. It's just weird, and not in a good way. Now excuse me while I go listen to the polka part from Prequel to the Sequel for the 8th time today while touching my pee-pee place.








/not

Sorry, I just had to get that out. People's comments on Facebook and MetalSucks crack me up. I don't know when the full beauty of a BTBAM song has ever sunk in after the first listen (a fact I would think most BTBAM "fans" would be well acquainted with), but some people just rush to judgment over a song that's been out for less than a day.  Silly. I, like others here, love it.  Glad to hear some nice heaviness in there. Dis album gon be gud.

I also want to echo the Alaska love on this page. Alaska might still be my favorite album from them. It's a perfect balance between their weird technical death metal riffing and the more melodic and progressive sound that came to the forefront in Colors. It has one of my favorite dreamy interludes, Backward Marathon, as well as their straight-up heaviest pieces ever, like Roboturner and Autodidact. Not to mention Breath In, Breath Out. And Medicine Wheel... Better stop now before I just list the whole track listing. 
I've also heard (in other places) Alaska getting a ton of flack for its mix. Personally, I've never had a problem with it. Any engineers care to chip in with an in-depth analysis?


----------



## piggins411




----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Flemmigan said:


> I don't know when the full beauty of a BTBAM song has ever sunk in after the first listen (a fact I would think most BTBAM "fans" would be well acquainted with)



+, like, a billion.

I don't think I've been completely into anything BTBAM on first listen. To me they are the textbook definition of "growers": it takes a while to sink it, but when it does...damn. 

That said, I've been digging everything from Coma Ecliptic since day 1. But I attribute that as learning from my mistakes and giving BTBAM the benefit of doubt from the word "go". And I know I've already said this above, but I love trend away from metalcore to more proggy stuff, so it's really working for me.


----------



## MetalheadMC

I love this song. Tommy's screams were little weird in one part, but I'm sure it was meant to be. Definitely love the part at 5:08 where it sounds like Paul or Dusty warps that last note straight into a clean section. Brilliant


----------



## MetalBuddah

Never really could get into BTBAM even after multiple listens. REALLY liking what I am hearing for once and it is happening upon the first listen. I think this will be the first BTBAM album that I will like. I know, crucify me.


----------



## Flemmigan

MetalBuddah said:


> Never really could get into BTBAM even after multiple listens. REALLY liking what I am hearing for once and it is happening upon the first listen. I think this will be the first BTBAM album that I will like. I know, crucify me.



No crucifixion necessary! Maybe this will be your gateway album. If not... well, we can always crucify you later. 
Just playing of course. Somebody enjoying any BTBAM is a victory for great music in my book.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I took a break from BTBAM for a while, mainly because I saw them twice in the same year, one of those concerts being the Parallax tour, so I had gone through my mega worship phase with them. I've only listened to Famine Wolf and Memory Palace so far but I know I'm gonna love this. They're so grand and inspiring. For me it always takes a ton of listens to fully appreciate their music.

I love all of their albums but I started with Colors and The Great Misdirect so I listen to that side more, but I love their older albums too. Alaska and Colors make me feel like I actually have the potential to write riffs like that, assuming I could ever reach anything close to their level.


----------



## gunshow86de

Live stream of their Bonnaroo set starts in 5 minutes. 

Bonnaroo Music & Arts Festival on Red Bull TV


----------



## lemeker

MetalBuddah said:


> Never really could get into BTBAM even after multiple listens. REALLY liking what I am hearing for once and it is happening upon the first listen. I think this will be the first BTBAM album that I will like. I know, crucify me.




I love everything these guys have done. On earlier releases, I thought the guitars sounded thin and the vocals fought for the same space. Just never liked how they were mixed. Made it hard to listen to in large doses. What I've heard of this sounds amazing. I'm really excited for this release.


----------



## piggins411

The Parallax EP was the first time I appreciated their stuff on the first listen. This album is hitting me in all of the right places so far. Loving the shorter song approach


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Whoa! I'm loving this.


----------



## piggins411

I'm assuming that's a leak? If so you should take that down


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

piggins411 said:


> I'm assuming that's a leak? If so you should take that down



Ah yes, I think it was. I wasn't really paying attention, I just searched for it on youtube. Thought it was out already, since Metal Sucks has a review online.


----------



## Unburdened

I've been saying since The Great Misdirect that BTBAM should severely lessen, if not completely remove, their use of screaming and overtly 'metallic' elements. It has felt like, since then, the heavier elements have been the afterthought and the focus was on the progressive and melodic sections. It seems like they're taking the full prog/melodic plunge on the new one. Good for them, it's a logical progression.

That said, I don't think there's anything that ground breaking on the three newest albums.  Only accounting for my taste, I'd prefer them keep the heavier elements but actually combine them more fully with the melodic vocals, rather than just separating things more and more distinctly. Only my opinion though!


----------



## jonajon91

Unburdened said:


> the heavier elements have been the afterthought



Eh?


----------



## jjfiegel

I will say that when I saw them last, when they played Ghosts and EE, I noticed that the harsh sections would build and build, but not climax, only to go right into some Bungle noodling. I had never really felt that way before, and it was either the cookie I ate before the show, or the insane energy of the show that left me feeling blue balled when the harshes stopped. 

It's something that I thought they had fixed by P2 (as the cleans and melodies became more present throughout the songs instead of them being harsh -> clean -> and maybe harsh again), but it's definitely a problem that has plagued them since Colors. Like, I love the last section of Fossil Genera, but I always want to stop Fossil after the "we are the new government" because that section hits so hard, and what follows honestly feels like a different song. 

From the songs we're allowed to talk about, I think Famine Wolf is great example of them fixing this problem. Of course, I said this about P2 when it came out so maybe I'll change my tune later. I thought the harshes in Coma Machine and Memory Palace truly did feel like afterthoughts, but Famine Wolf does it very well, creating and adding to the energy already established earlier in the song. The song gets soft and weird, but not to the derailment of it.

Really looking forward to the next few albums and how they build upon this sound.


----------



## beneharris

jjfiegel said:


> From the songs we're allowed to talk about,






I like the new songs. They're really good. I like the direction they took with them.


----------



## chevymeister

I couldn't help myself and had to hear it early... Option Oblivion is one of the best damn songs I've heard in ....ing EVER. That solo piece floored me.


----------



## Flemmigan

I love the more prevalent classic rock influence in Paul and Dustie's playing this time around. It's stupid how versatile they've gotten.


----------



## chevymeister

Flemmigan said:


> I love the more prevalent classic rock influence in Paul and Dustie's playing this time around. It's stupid how versatile they've gotten.


I noticed that as well. Man they jump genres of music and fuse it with metal so well. :|


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Flemmigan said:


> I love the more prevalent classic rock influence in Paul and Dustie's playing this time around. It's stupid how versatile they've gotten.



Based on their interviews and videos, I have to think the classic rock influence is primarily Paul's. He strikes me as a guy that listens to Skynyrd, CCR, and probably The Allman Brothers.


----------



## Flemmigan

bozothedeathmachine said:


> Based on their interviews and videos, I have to think the classic rock influence is primarily Paul's. He strikes me as a guy that listens to Skynyrd, CCR, and probably The Allman Brothers.



Definitely agreed, but I think they both incorporate it quite a bit. I've heard/read in several interviews that both of them idolize Warren Hayes (Allman Brothers) and try to emulate his tone. Just listen to Dustie's solo around 10:50 of the Fidelitorium version of Parallax. Tasty. 
On a separate but related note, Dustie posted a video on Instagram a few days ago of him busting out some sweet southern licks with some country band here in Nashville after Bonnaroo. 
Anyway, the main point is both of these guitarists are so damn good. Did anyone ever see this?


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Flemmigan said:


> Definitely agreed, but I think they both incorporate it quite a bit. I've heard/read in several interviews that both of them idolize Warren Hayes (Allman Brothers) and try to emulate his tone.



Ha! I had no idea. I just figured based on the few videos/interviews and reading Paul's NFL column. You can't be from the south and that into sports without being into it. Skynyrd is a tailgating tradition in the south. Nothing like hearing thousands of sports fans drunkenly screaming "Turn it Up", when Sweet Home Alabama comes on (which is a guaranteed to happen).


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Flemmigan said:


> Anyway, the main point is both of these guitarists are so damn good. Did anyone ever see this?




Ha ha. I hadn't seen this. I love (hate) Dustie's Nu Metal riff. I was waiting for Tommy to rap over it.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Substream's site posted Paul doing a playthrough of parts of Famine Wolf.



Wagonner!


----------



## jonajon91

Looks like this new album is the lowest rated on rateyourmusic since the 2002 self titled. I've still yet to give this album a proper spin.


----------



## andyjanson

Could that be because it hasn't been released yet?


----------



## jonajon91

Oops :/


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

bozothedeathmachine said:


> Wagonner!




Not to be the guy who quotes his own post, but I'd never paid attention to Paul's signature Ibanez before this video. Holy balls is that thing gorgeous. I'd never considered buying a signature guitar before, but am looking at this. I have a major milestone birthday this year I could exploit for such a toy. But at 2700 bones, it may end up going unfulfilled.


----------



## AndruwX

How is it that many people have listened to it?
Is not out until July 7th


----------



## piggins411

They've heard it because it leaked


----------



## revivalmode

This album will definitely be in my top 3 albums of this year. It's mindblowingly good, even more cleans than Parallax I think? But they're so damn catchy. The album is a serious grower though, first few times I listened to it I wasn't that convinced but now I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## piggins411

The official stream is up:

Between the Buried and Me Share Prog-Metal Masterclass &#8216;Coma Ecliptic&#8217; | SPIN

Can't decide if I want to wait or not...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

piggins411 said:


> The official stream is up:
> 
> Between the Buried and Me Share Prog-Metal Masterclass Coma Ecliptic | SPIN
> 
> Can't decide if I want to wait or not...



Forget waiting 

I'll be back soon after a full listen. I'm pumped.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I'm back.

Sh!ts good.


----------



## MetalheadMC

bozothedeathmachine said:


> Substream's site posted Paul doing a playthrough of parts of Famine Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonner!




Man that dude is sick. Paul and Dustie have to be one of the greatest duos ever.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

MetalheadMC said:


> Man that dude is sick. Paul and Dustie have to be one of the greatest duos ever.



I was thinking the same thing a couple of weeks ago. They're my favorite duo since Murray/Smith. That's a long standing record to topple.


----------



## Flemmigan

While the Waggoner/Waring train is choo-choo-choo-in', here's a cool interview they did with Mesa a while back. They discuss tones and inspiration. Top notch gear nerdery.



I've been patiently listening to Coma Ecliptic and I have to say it might end up being my favorite release of theirs. Way too early to say, but it could happen.


----------



## MetalheadMC

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XjhmaGSKSxo

This one is from 04 and one of my favorites


----------



## piggins411

I love in the interview where they all start humming the part from Alaska


----------



## MattThePenguin

New album is too damn good!


----------



## shpence

Flemmigan said:


> While the Waggoner/Waring train is choo-choo-choo-in', here's a cool interview they did with Mesa a while back. They discuss tones and inspiration. Top notch gear nerdery.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been patiently listening to Coma Ecliptic and I have to say it might end up being my favorite release of theirs. Way too early to say, but it could happen.




I wonder if the new album is the Mark V also? It's a different tone from what I'm used to hearing from them but I really like it. Not a ton of gain but it sounds huge (I'm thinking about, "The Coma Machine.")


----------



## mike0

shpence said:


> I wonder if the new album is the Mark V also? It's a different tone from what I'm used to hearing from them but I really like it. Not a ton of gain but it sounds huge (I'm thinking about, "The Coma Machine.")



i'm pretty sure they switched to using axe-fx 2s when they recorded parallax 2 (can't remember which interview it was, i'll edit in the link if i happen to find it), which means they must have switched not too long after that mesa interview, making it hilarious to me that at the end of the interview they were talking about how essential tube amps are to their sound and playing. i can't really fault them though as i've always been in love with both of their tones, especially the racktifier paul used to use  tasty, delicious tone. i'm willing to bet they used a similar setup to parallax's for this album

edit: found it, or one of them. apparently they ran the axe 2 through the power section of a mark v when recording
Fractal Audio Systems -


----------



## MerlinTKD

mike0 said:


> i'm pretty sure they switched to using axe-fx 2s when they recorded parallax 2 (can't remember which interview it was, i'll edit in the link if i happen to find it), which means they must have switched not too long after that mesa interview, making it hilarious to me that at the end of the interview they were talking about how essential tube amps are to their sound and playing. i can't really fault them though as i've always been in love with both of their tones, especially the racktifier paul used to use  tasty, delicious tone. i'm willing to bet they used a similar setup to parallax's for this album



They're definitely using the Axe-Fx II's live, but yeah, not sure about studio.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mike0 said:


> i'm pretty sure they switched to using axe-fx 2s when they recorded parallax 2 (can't remember which interview it was, i'll edit in the link if i happen to find it), which means they must have switched not too long after that mesa interview, making it hilarious to me that at the end of the interview they were talking about how essential tube amps are to their sound and playing. i can't really fault them though as i've always been in love with both of their tones, especially the racktifier paul used to use  tasty, delicious tone. i'm willing to bet they used a similar setup to parallax's for this album
> 
> edit: found it, or one of them. apparently they ran the axe 2 through the power section of a mark v when recording
> Fractal Audio Systems -



Even with the AxeFx they still use Mesa power amps and regular amps to run the the Axe through the power section, so they never really left Mesa or tubes for that matter. Live at least.

In an earlier interview they mention that they do rely on the Axe more overseas as it's easier than shipping amps, which is what made the Axe so appealing to begin with.


----------



## Flemmigan

Parallax II was recorded with an Axe FX II through a Mark V into a Recto cab.
Fractal Audio Systems -
Not sure about Coma Ecliptic yet. Probably the same general set up of Axe II --> power amp.


----------



## piggins411

Finally gave it a full listen. As usual it's a quite a bit to digest, but Ectopic Stroll and Life in Velvet blew me away from the start


----------



## Ralyks

Very dense album, but I definitely enjoyed it the first listen through. I was actually quite fine with Tommy mostly using clean vocals.


----------



## revivalmode

piggins411 said:


> Finally gave it a full listen. As usual it's a quite a bit to digest, but Ectopic Stroll and Life in Velvet blew me away from the start



Just wait until you listened to the whole album atleast 20 times, then it starts to sink in how insane this album is.


I would sell my Kemper in a heartbeat and get an Axe FX II if BTBAM would put all their patches online, lol.


----------



## Mwoit

MaxOfMetal said:


> In an earlier interview they mention that they do rely on the Axe more overseas as it's easier than shipping amps, which is what made the Axe so appealing to begin with.



I may be wrong, but at Temples Festival (UK) it looked like they were using strictly Axe FX II. The tone was SO direct coming out of the P.A.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Anybody have any idea what scales Paul is using at the beginning of Famine Wolf that he shows off in that video? Sounds like some sort of augmented or wholetone something or other, but it's really interesting.


----------



## vividox

This is lining up to be one of my favorite BTBAM albums. Loving all the flavors, the progression, and the (IMO) more mature sound. It's going to be hard to top Colors in my mind because I was obsessed with that one for years, but this is going to be right up there for me.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

vividox said:


> the (IMO) more mature sound.



Definitely. The songwriting is tighter, the songs are shorter, and things just seem more logical and less silly than before. They still do the bombastic Queen-invoking stuff, but it's way more developed than it was before imo. I wrote about it in my review.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Ralyks said:


> Very dense album, but I definitely enjoyed it the first listen through. I was actually quite fine with Tommy mostly using clean vocals.



It makes the heavy parts even heavier. I love this album. Its got everything!


----------



## piggins411

It also seems like Tommy had more room to work with. Dim Ignition sounds like it came straight from one of his solo albums and there's also a few more moments on the album that reminded me of his solo stuff, although I'm having trouble remembering what they were


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mwoit said:


> I may be wrong, but at Temples Festival (UK) it looked like they were using strictly Axe FX II. The tone was SO direct coming out of the P.A.



That's kinda what I was getting at. 

BTBAM are US based, so when they play North America they use the Axe into their personal Mesa rigs and when they go abroad, such as the UK, they use whatever they can as it's cheaper to go direct at larger venues and share/rent gear at smaller venues.


----------



## Arsis

The new ablum is great. It definitely does not have so much of that chaotic super crazy metal parts that drives a lot of people away from the band. The album is still full of cool tricks but seems have a lot more keyboards and the guitar seems simpler, more rhythm based with plenty of color. Tommy's scream has changed over the past 2 albums.


Did anyone else hear elliptic stroll and think... Dave Mustane at first?


----------



## Deception

The bit starting at 3:31 on the Ectopic Stroll makes me think of Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## jonajon91

The first time I listened to the new album I heard a section with a stupidly cool bass tone, but I don't remember where it was. I'm pretty sure it was in the second half of the album.


----------



## Mwoit

https://www.thecirclepit.com/2015/0...buried-and-me-apologizes-for-walking-out.html


----------



## MetalheadMC

Mwoit said:


> https://www.thecirclepit.com/2015/0...buried-and-me-apologizes-for-walking-out.html



That's really cool. Hate to hear that his troubles are affecting his play, but it's really cool he made that statement. He's always seemed to be the quiet one in the band, but these dudes seem top notch. Really hate that I missed them last month


----------



## revivalmode

Waiting like forever for a tab for The Ectopic Stroll because there are some parts that I can't figure out


----------



## ThePIGI King

Seeing them tonight!!! Will post up what I think about them and AAL and The Contortionist after I let it all sink in. Super pumped, first time seeing them.


----------



## Tom N

revivalmode said:


> Waiting like forever for a tab for The Ectopic Stroll because there are some parts that I can't figure out



I just ordered the tab book here:
Coma Ecliptic Guitar Tablature by Paul Waggoner (Paperback) - Lulu


----------



## ThePIGI King

So I've had enough time now to let it all sink in, here's my thoughts.

The Contortionist:
I've never really liked them too much, other than a handful of songs, but seeing them and hearing them live makes me want to like them more. They played outstandingly. Super tight, no off sounding notes (from what I could tell). Out of the whole band, the drummer blew me away especially. That guy is just pure amazing. Props to the band for being so in sync the whole time.

Animals As Leaders:
I love AAL a whole lot, and I love 'em more now. They also played real tight. It's stunning to hear songs like CAFO, and then it blows my mind to see a music video or recording, but to see him do it live is just astounding. I can't wrap my head around how he moves his fretting hand so fast up and down the neck! Javier was really great too. The whole band was. When I first saw Javier's sig, I thought it was strange, but with the lights and everything, it looked great. The colour on it was like a chameleon, it went from blue to black to green to orange more so than any guitar I've ever seen. Great show.

BTBAM:
An all time favorite of mine, and they shattered my expectations. Props to those guys. They are kings among musicians. Paul tore it up. Sadly, I couldn't really see Dustie too well, but from the sounds of things, he killed it. Tommy's voice was a little higher in the singing at first, or maybe it was just my ears, but either way he totally nailed it. Dan was flawless as usual too. And I guess Blake's leg was feeling better, or else he just powered through, cause from what I could tell, he didn't really miss a beat. Really great guys, can't believe how insanely well they play together. They opened with my favorite, and just continued to rip out some of my other favorites. Not a single minor flaw. And it was great.

Final conclusion:
If you ever have the chance to see any of these three bands live, do it. You won't regret it. Killer bands with some talented guys.


----------



## vividox

I really wanted to see that tour, but the closest stop was 3 hours away on a week night and I'm so incredibly low on PTO right now. :/ Probably should have just made it happen. That line-up is killer. I did get to see AAL last winter, though, so there's that at least.


----------



## piggins411

I don't want to know exactly what they're playing, but what is BTBAM's set like? A few new songs with some of the more typical stuff? A lot of new stuff? Any surprising songs? Again, I don't want specifics. I like to be surprised


----------



## BlackMastodon

When I saw them a couple weeks ago in Santa Ana there was a good mix of old and new, almost half and half I'd say.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Saw and met them in boise a couple weeks ago! Super awesome guys!


----------



## ThePIGI King

piggins411 said:


> I don't want to know exactly what they're playing, but what is BTBAM's set like? A few new songs with some of the more typical stuff? A lot of new stuff? Any surprising songs? Again, I don't want specifics. I like to be surprised



They played a few off the newest album, with a good bit of emphasis on their heavier stuff, mostly my favorite songs. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised, it was pure amazeballs


----------



## spawnofthesith

Wish I had caught the current tour. These bands management really ....ed up having this show in Colorado Springs -facepalm- 

A tour like this would have easily filled up the Filmore in Denver


----------



## Scrubface05

It filled up The Black Sheep with no problem lol.
Should've been there, it was dope


----------



## KFW

I absolutely love this record. It's what I always thought BTBAM could have been. Their previous records always had too many abrupt changes, and ones that purposely weren't thought out. This still has plenty of changes, but flows perfectly.


----------



## elkinz

ThePIGI King said:


> Seeing them tonight!!! Will post up what I think about them and AAL and The Contortionist after I let it all sink in. Super pumped, first time seeing them.


 
dude. The first time I saw BTBAM I went to see AAL. Both were *mindblowing. *I couldn't believe what I was seeing and hearing! 

And you get to see the contortionist too?!! Goddamn, living in New Zealand can suck sometimes hahahaha


----------



## chewpac

caught the buffalo show last night. insanely good all around. i'm a fan of all 3 bands, and it was probably the strongest lineup of a show i've seen in years. crazy good. as a guitarist/bassist/musician it was equally inspiring and soul crushing.


----------



## rifftrauma

Saw them last night at the Norva. As I'm walking up I see Dustie just standing outside. Shook his hand, nice guy. Show was great, good mix of old and new.


----------



## jonajon91

Can someone quickly tell me which song this riff is from? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Deception

jonajon91 said:


> Can someone quickly tell me which song this riff is from? It's driving me crazy.



Is it Obfuscation at around 7:09?


----------



## jonajon91

Yep, thank you very much.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Deception said:


> Is it Obfuscation at around 7:09?



That's some good sight-reading right there.


----------



## Deception

bozothedeathmachine said:


> That's some good sight-reading right there.



I know my BTBAM


----------



## bigswifty

KFW said:


> I absolutely love this record. It's what I always thought BTBAM could have been. Their previous records always had too many abrupt changes, and ones that purposely weren't thought out. This still has plenty of changes, but flows perfectly.



Exactly how I feel about this record. It's unreal! 
Everything I really liked about them, with very little of what I didn't like from past releases. 
It feels coherent and the album on a whole is incredible.


----------



## 3074326

New album is incredible. My favorite song changes every day. Right now it's Rapid Calm. 

The Coma Machine is a lot of fun to play, too.


----------



## vividox

+1

Absolutely loving this album.


----------



## metallidude3

Anybody have a set list for this tour? They're playing tomorrow night, near me and I really don't like anything after Alaska and The Anatomy Of. Basically I told myself I'd never see them again after their last tour with AAL. They announced that they were playing old stuff on that tour and wound up only playing a 15 minute medley of all the songs I ACTUALLY wanted to hear. So if anyone can tell me that they're playing "More Of Myself To Kill", that alone would make me go to this show. Please and thank you!


----------



## jeremyb

Hope they come back to New Zealand, they were absolutely epic when I saw them with AAL, so tight!


----------



## Doug N

metallidude3 said:


> Anybody have a set list for this tour? They're playing tomorrow night, near me and I really don't like anything after Alaska and The Anatomy Of. Basically I told myself I'd never see them again after their last tour with AAL. They announced that they were playing old stuff on that tour and wound up only playing a 15 minute medley of all the songs I ACTUALLY wanted to hear. So if anyone can tell me that they're playing "More Of Myself To Kill", that alone would make me go to this show. Please and thank you!



Some people don't want to see what they're playing so go here: setlist.fm - the setlist wiki

Underrated site.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

metallidude3 said:


> Anybody have a set list for this tour? They're playing tomorrow night, near me and I really don't like anything after Alaska and The Anatomy Of. Basically I told myself I'd never see them again after their last tour with AAL. They announced that they were playing old stuff on that tour and wound up only playing a 15 minute medley of all the songs I ACTUALLY wanted to hear. So if anyone can tell me that they're playing "More Of Myself To Kill", that alone would make me go to this show. Please and thank you!




Here's the setlist they played in New Orleans back in April. Not sure if it's the same, but since the album has since been released I would think they have more Coma Ecliptic stuff now.

Highlight to view.



Spoiler



Selkies: The Art of Obession (Alaska)
Lay You Ghosts to Rest (Parallax II)
Extremophile Elite (Parallax II) 
Memory Palace (Coma Ecliptic)
Sun of Nothing (Colors)
Disease, Injury, Madness (The Great Misdirect)
White Wall (Colors)


----------



## Fiction

AOTY


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

We interupt this Come Ecplitic gush-fest for a gush-fest of a completely different variety. 

Last night my 6 year old was afflicted by some stomach bug and up all night vomiting. So I let her lay with me on the couch. I put on Live at the Fidelitorium in the background so she would drift to sleep (as opposed to a TV show or movie that she would actively watch; I know BTBAM ain't exactly lullabies - plus, I admit skipping over the really screamy parts). 

Today, she's feeling fit again and wants to play a game. I asked if she wanted to listen to music, and she requested the "music we watched last night". So, now we're playing Tinkerbell Memory and enjoying some BTBAM. That's my girl! Get 'em while they're young!







P.S. Come Ecliptic still rules!!!


----------



## piggins411

So I saw them on the last show of the tour. Twas pretty badass. It was maybe the best show I've seen from them. Question: during Bohemian Rhapsody, did members of the other bands and road crews dress up and come onstage? I was curious to know of this was nightly or a last night kind of thing. The Contortionist killed it too. Now for the heretic speech: Animals as Leaders was super boring. I like some of their music, but they just did nothing for me. Also, people were crowd surfing during that acoustic song (maybe Para Mexer is the name...) they play and Tosin had a "are ....ing kidding me?" look on his face .


----------



## 3074326

BTBAM just announced another US tour on Facebook. 

BTBAM
Enslaved
Intronaut
Native Construct

Kicks off on 11/18 in Cincinnati, which I will more than likely be attending. Oddly enough, Intronaut was opening for Meshuggah and Animals as Leaders last time I saw them.. and that was also at Bogart's in Cinci.


----------



## mikah912

3074326 said:


> BTBAM just announced another US tour on Facebook.
> 
> BTBAM
> Enslaved
> Intronaut
> Native Construct
> 
> Kicks off on 11/18 in Cincinnati, which I will more than likely be attending. Oddly enough, Intronaut was opening for Meshuggah and Animals as Leaders last time I saw them.. and that was also at Bogart's in Cinci.



THIS is the lineup I was waiting for. I've seen AAL twice in the past couple of years, and The Contortionist wasn't enough of an enticement to get me to catch their recent show in Athens. 

Now, they're in Atlanta proper with a bigger and way more diverse lineup, and I'm crazy about seeing Native Construct live.


----------



## 3074326

mikah912 said:


> THIS is the lineup I was waiting for. I've seen AAL twice in the past couple of years, and The Contortionist wasn't enough of an enticement to get me to catch their recent show in Athens.
> 
> Now, they're in Atlanta proper with a bigger and way more diverse lineup, and I'm crazy about seeing Native Construct live.



I'll definitely be at the Cinci or Cleveland show. I wanted to go to the BTBAM/AAL/Contortionist show when they came through Columbus, but some stuff happened and I couldn't go. I have already seen AAL four times, despite not being a fan, and I saw the Contortionist when they were playing Exoplanet stuff. I'm not a fan of the new stuff. So I would've been going for BTBAM, which is fine, but I'm glad they're having another tour so soon with two bands I haven't seen, and Intronaut. 

I hope they play Coma Ecliptic in full. But even if they don't, it'll be ****ing awesome. 

I need to make myself aware of Native Construct.


----------



## jonajon91

Native construct are one of the most exciting things to happen to progressive metal alongside Leprous.

FFO: BtBaM, Queen, Mr Bungle, Les Miserables.


----------



## BlackMastodon

piggins411 said:


> So I saw them on the last show of the tour. Twas pretty badass. It was maybe the best show I've seen from them. Question: during Bohemian Rhapsody, did members of the other bands and road crews dress up and come onstage? I was curious to know of this was nightly or a last night kind of thing. The Contortionist killed it too. Now for the heretic speech: Animals as Leaders was super boring. I like some of their music, but they just did nothing for me. Also, people were crowd surfing during that acoustic song (maybe Para Mexer is the name...) they play and Tosin had a "are ....ing kidding me?" look on his face .


Sounds like it was just a last show of the tour thing, they didn't do that for Bohemian Rhapsody when I saw them but that's pretty awesome. 

I'm gonna agree with your comment on Animals as Leaders but I also found their last album really boring, which I know is kind of a dumb way to describe their music when it's that dynamic, but I just can't listen to it. At least they played CAFO.


----------



## asher

Closest show is Baltimore


----------



## vividox

Enslaved
Intronaut
Native Construct

I haven't heard of any of these. I'm totally out of the loop apparently. And now I have homework to do.

Closest show is three hours away on a Tuesday night. Ugh. I might try to swing it, but that's rough.


----------



## piggins411

BlackMastodon said:


> Sounds like it was just a last show of the tour thing, they didn't do that for Bohemian Rhapsody when I saw them but that's pretty awesome.
> 
> I'm gonna agree with your comment on Animals as Leaders but I also found their last album really boring, which I know is kind of a dumb way to describe their music when it's that dynamic, but I just can't listen to it. At least they played CAFO.




I was even more upset when they played CAFO  I like at lot of the self-titled, but not CAFO. I will say that Physical Education was fun live. Also I forgot to mention that they did something special during Ants of the Sky


----------



## AndruwX

Gonna go tomorrow Dustie's (and Mark from Periphery) clinic in NY.
Hope it's fun.


----------



## Flemmigan

piggins411 said:


> I was even more upset when they played CAFO  I like at lot of the self-titled, but not CAFO.



This. I'll never be able to understand why CAFO is their #1 hit single summer jam. On Impulse is at least 4.37x better.

Bummed I missed this tour. I was honeymooning with my wife in Ireland when the show happened in Nashville though, so I definitely can't complain.  Trying to decide if it's worth it to go to Knoxville for this next tour. I just may, mostly because I'm jonesin' for some new Intronaut. One of the best live bands I've seen. Speaking of which, for vividox, check out their set on EMGtv.


----------



## piggins411

When are they coming to Knoxville? Am I not seeing it?


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

AndruwX said:


> Gonna go tomorrow Dustie's (and Mark from Periphery) clinic in NY.
> Hope it's fun.



Sweet combo. Give us a run down afterward.


----------



## Flemmigan

piggins411 said:


> When are they coming to Knoxville? Am I not seeing it?



My b. It's an Intronaut headlining date.


----------



## stevexc

Awesome, not a single Canadian date.

No, Toronto and Ottawa don't count.

Which sucks, I'd love to catch Enslaved, especially with BTBAM.


----------



## piggins411

So, maybe this doesn't come as a surprise to anyone, but they're apparently doing a full Coma Ecliptic playthrough tour next year:



At around 19:40


----------



## jonajon91

Alaska has finally clicked with me. Man how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

jonajon91 said:


> Alaska has finally clicked with me. Man how the mighty have fallen evolved.



FTFY


----------



## chewpac

Somehow coma ecliptic has allowed me to "get" them better. It's kind of been a backward gateway, and I'm working through the rest of their work now more than I ever have.

I've been aware of these guys since Alaska, and seen them live 3-4 times. They always impressed, but they never clicked with me. The past tour with AAL and Contortionist really inspired me, all around.

Now I've been on a btbam kick for a few weeks, and the more things sink in, the more rewarding it is.


----------



## Nick

going to see these guys on saturday


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

Dustie doing a play through of Memory Palace


----------



## chewpac

bumping this up because I just read through Heavy Blog's complete Parallax analysis, and have been on an absolute btbam bender this week.

as incredible as the new album is, I feel like catching up on all the inter-related songs on parallax, TGM, and Colors has been taking over my free time. So many "wow" moments.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

chewpac said:


> bumping this up because I just read through Heavy Blog's complete Parallax analysis, and have been on an absolute btbam bender this week.
> 
> as incredible as the new album is, I feel like catching up on all the inter-related songs on parallax, TGM, and Colors has been taking over my free time. So many "wow" moments.



Man, I love Coma and Paralax II. The older stuff is just too... something for me. To me, they finally perfected their craft with those two releases.


----------



## Jake

Seeing these guys in a month for the first time. I'm preparing myself to be blown the hell away.


----------



## jeremyb

They are epic live, tightest band you will ever see, my band had the pleasure of opening for them when they played here in NZ recently, such a friendly bunch of genuine nice guys


----------



## Arkeion

Mother of god


----------



## metalstrike

Arkeion said:


> Mother of god


----------



## BlackMastodon

Holy sh*t it's a 7, too!


----------



## jeremyb

Having seen the real thing in the flesh, I bet this looks even better in reality, dang!


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

BlackMastodon said:


> Holy sh*t it's a 7, too!



Very interested to see where BTBAM takes 7s.


----------



## chewpac

bozothedeathmachine said:


> Very interested to see where BTBAM takes 7s.



absolutely....this is very cool. 

what a sick looking guitar.


----------



## ThePIGI King

I've always wanted them to get into 7's. I hope this means their next album is a bit heavier than Coma Ecliptic was, and a step back towards their Color's-era sound.


----------



## piggins411

I was wondering if anyone here picked up the Bohemian Rhapsody 7"? The B side on it is pretty cool. It was much more Parallax-esque than I was expecting it to be


----------



## JustMac

What's all that about a 7 string? That image link is broken for me, Color(s) me interested though!


----------



## mike0

piggins411 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here picked up the Bohemian Rhapsody 7"? The B side on it is pretty cool. It was much more Parallax-esque than I was expecting it to be


Did they press it as a 7"? I thought it was just a digital thing, but if there happens to be vinyl then i must have it. It's interesting that it sounded parallax-esque to you, i was getting a really heavy alaska/colors vibe from it


----------



## piggins411

Yeah they pressed it into a 7". You should be able to find it on Metal Blade's website. I got an email about it a few weeks ago


----------



## mike0

Awesome, thanks for the heads up! Will definitely be ordering it in the very near future


----------



## Black_Sheep

JustMac said:


> What's all that about a 7 string? That image link is broken for me, Color(s) me interested though!



Probably because of a picture Dustie posted on Instagram: 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMrxq_yluTi/?taken-by=dustiewaring&hl=fi


...It would be amazing to hear what BTBAM would and could do with 7-string guitars, but... I don't think that's gonna happen, that guitar in the pic is probably something he got for Glass Casket (Dusties other band) or just to add a 7 in his PRS collection. Dunno. I hope im wrong.


----------



## icipher

I keep trying to get into BTBAM but every time I listen to them I can't help but think they're trying too hard to be "alt-math-prog-jazz-core". In other words, they irritate me a bit. I don't like how all over-the-map they are. I love bands who incorporate other genres tastefully, but these guys push that too far and the end result is just strange and forced-sounding. They remind me of a bunch of hipsters who were told to write metal music.


----------



## Flemmigan

icipher said:


> I keep trying to get into BTBAM but every time I listen to them I can't help but think they're trying too hard to be "alt-math-prog-jazz-core". In other words, they irritate me a bit. I don't like how all over-the-map they are. I love bands who incorporate other genres tastefully, but these guys push that too far and the end result is just strange and forced-sounding. They remind me of a bunch of hipsters who were told to write metal music.



You should try listening to some of their earlier work prior to Colors. They started off as a metal band and have branched out a lot since then, so it's really quite the opposite of what you surmised in your last sentence. At the least you might enjoy some of their less genre bending tracks that are still very unique. If you haven't already, try listening to Selkies or Backwards Marathon from Alaska.

I felt similarly to you when I started listening to them. They are definitely a strange band. It took me many listens to get comfortable with the music and not feel that it was forced. Not saying that will necessarily happen for you, but I do believe they are the type of band that requires a lot of time to appreciate.


----------



## icipher

Flemmigan said:


> You should try listening to some of their earlier work prior to Colors. They started off as a metal band and have branched out a lot since then, so it's really quite the opposite of what you surmised in your last sentence. At the least you might enjoy some of their less genre bending tracks that are still very unique. If you haven't already, try listening to Selkies or Backwards Marathon from Alaska.
> 
> I felt similarly to you when I started listening to them. They are definitely a strange band. It took me many listens to get comfortable with the music and not feel that it was forced. Not saying that will necessarily happen for you, but I do believe they are the type of band that requires a lot of time to appreciate.



I'll take a listen to your recommendations. I have spotify so it should all be there.

They are OBVIOUSLY very talented musicians so i do appreciate from that end.

Thanks


----------



## Eptaceros

Their most "focused" album is The Silent Circus, also their most brutal (and my fav). Definitely check that one out.


----------



## Deception

Hey guys, I finished learning Colors and put a cover up. Check it out if you're interested


----------



## Rosal76

Deception said:


> Hey guys, I finished learning Colors and put a cover up. Check it out if you're interested



I am very impressed in what you did. At first, I thought you just covered one song from the album but then I saw that the video is a hour and 4 minutes. I have the official guitar tab book for Colors so I know the enormous amount of notes that are in those songs. Man, I wish I had the talent to memorize a whole album and play it in one sitting. Excellent job.


----------



## Deception

Rosal76 said:


> I am very impressed in what you did. At first, I thought you just covered one song from the album but then I saw that the video is a hour and 4 minutes. I have the official guitar tab book for Colors so I know the enormous amount of notes that are in those songs. Man, I wish I had the talent to memorize a whole album and play it in one sitting. Excellent job.



Thanks very much!  Yeah I used the official tab book for this as well - definitely took a very long time to learn haha


----------



## extendedsolo

icipher said:


> I keep trying to get into BTBAM but every time I listen to them I can't help but think they're trying too hard to be "alt-math-prog-jazz-core". In other words, they irritate me a bit. I don't like how all over-the-map they are. I love bands who incorporate other genres tastefully, but these guys push that too far and the end result is just strange and forced-sounding. They remind me of a bunch of hipsters who were told to write metal music.



Seriously, try Alaska and The Silent Circus. I haven't been too into them after Colors but those 3 albums to my ears are outstanding metal/prog. I do get what you mean as far as being unfocused and all over the map, some of their stuff doesn't seem to fit together too well.


----------



## vividox

Deception said:


> Hey guys, I finished learning Colors and put a cover up. Check it out if you're interested




Hahaha, amazing. I've wanted to do that before, but I've never gotten around to... you know, memorizing over an hour's worth of BTBAM material. Haha. Nice job.


----------



## Deception

vividox said:


> Hahaha, amazing. I've wanted to do that before, but I've never gotten around to... you know, memorizing over an hour's worth of BTBAM material. Haha. Nice job.



Hahaha, thanks! Yeah I've probably got too much time on my hands


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Deception said:


> Hey guys, I finished learning Colors and put a cover up. Check it out if you're interested



I've toyed with the idea of doing this for a couple years. I clearly don't have the patience you do, haha. Good job, man!


----------

